# Qwerkle-W.Widow-B.Widow



## rzza (Apr 11, 2010)

I am a medical marijuana patient in michigan and a caregiver for two others allowing me to have 36 plants at any one time. 

i have a three room system:
1) 2x4x5.5 tent for veg
2) 4x4 tents for two different stages of flower (actually one 4x8x7 tent used in two sections)
1000 watt on a mover 
400 watt for veg 

i will have 12 plants in each tent all one month apart therefore harvesting 12 plants every four weeks.

we can get into my nutes and soil soon, also im wawaiting a new camera right now so i will just post a couple pics from my phone for now.

ill be using clones after this round but round one i have 20 regular seeds and ill select the best female qwerkle for a mom and the other 12 best females go into flower. so heres what i have going and everyone is 30 days old today.

9 x qwerkle
4 x K2
1 x w.widow fem
1 x b.widow fem
5 x sour bubble



the pics are two qwerkles that are two different phenotypes and the short one is turning purple already but she isnt supposed to also she fuckin smells like a dank ass bag of nugs, its the first time ive had a plant smell real dank in veg.
the last pic is my last autoflower, buddha seeds white dwarf.


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

i still dont have a good camera so ill post another couple miserable pics from the shitty cam.

their 33 days old, i have topped and double topped and fimmed and topped the fimms. i did every plant a bit different, ill see what i like most at the end.

ill be switchin to 12/12 soon and starting the next batch. unfortunately i have to switch to flower before i transplant cuz i only have 12 big pots ready with my flower mix. so ill trigger flower, as soon as i have twelve good girls i will transplant and get rid of the rest if there are any.

the pics should be labeled. the last is a crappy group shot.


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

whoops.....


----------



## rzza (Apr 17, 2010)

heres a pic of the w widow a couple days after i topped her main stalk


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 18, 2010)

lookin good, sub'd. you gona have room for that possible new patient? how many harvests have ya had...if any?

is that plant and hat sitting on cat furniture?


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

yes its on a cat condo, it was the brightest light in the house and i was using a crap camera. i put the hat there for size comparison.

i got room for sure, the more the merrier. i would like to take on all five (max). im saving the fifth spot for a cancer patient.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 18, 2010)

lol i thought so, i have 5 cats so i got a few of those condos around the house..

cool cool. yeah it would be nice to help out someone who needs it bad like a cancer patient.


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> lol i thought so, i have 5 cats so i got a few of those condos around the house..
> 
> cool cool. yeah it would be nice to help out someone who needs it bad like a cancer patient.


 heres the two qwerkles i didnt top.


----------



## cmt1984 (Apr 18, 2010)

nice. have you ever tried super cropping? i usually top all my plants but ive been fuckin around with super cropping the past few weeks and i think i like it better.


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

i supercropped my k2's i got 4 of em. i topped a bunch of qwerkles.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Apr 18, 2010)

sweet dude they look nice and do got a little bit of blue to them. So far they are pretty vigorous IMO nothing suggested that they are finicky growers to me and I only got the one. I topped mine to find out sex and so I can take a clone of it if it's female before I throw her in flower. She is responding to the UB top tech very well has 4 dominant colas starting otherwise it would think they would be about the same size as yours they look really similar. Did you see that querkle evo just harvested? Pretty dank looking purps but his was from clone so it's to be expected.


----------



## rzza (Apr 18, 2010)

whos evo can you link me?


----------



## rzza (Apr 24, 2010)

pipe whos evo man? i wanna check it out.


----------



## rzza (Apr 24, 2010)

well i switched to bloom schedule on 420 so its been about 4 full days now and today i found the first signs of sex.
unfortunately it was a bunch of balls. i still havent found a single pistil. im down to 14 plants and zero signs of a female so im a bit worried.
remember tho that the w widow and b widow are fem so if i get many more males i will just scrog the few fems i have.
so i yanked the males (havent culled yet cuz im waiting for better signs of balls), a few of them are gorgeous phenotypes of qwerkle.
i know they say the males show earlier then females so im really hoping that the rest are gonna show pistils in the next couple days.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok. Came over from the grow competition. For your light issue. Get some duct pipe. Dryer vent whatever for your passive intake. Take it and run it down into the tent. Than throw a bend in it outside the tent. That should take care of it. And since PD gave you have info,lol. This is the Evo he speaks of.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/294700-my-second-400w-closet-grow-24.html

Good luck. Peace.


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2010)

good info, thanks for the link.


----------



## rzza (Apr 28, 2010)

sorry guys still no camera, heres a shitty cell phone pic.

switched to 12/12 on 420. they were sexed and repotted in 3 gallon pots last night. i ended up with only 5 males in total so i had to cull a few females due to state restrictions. that was not fun lol.

so heres what we went with in flower
(6)qwerkle
(1)w widow
(1)b widow
(1)bag seed
(3)sour bubble

they are scattered around in the pic but the little guy in the middle right is the w. widow, she isnt streching like the others.


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Beautiful pic man. I can't wait to get more room.


----------



## rzza (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks man. what size is your tent?


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 29, 2010)

i got 2 querkes girls out of 4. the females had fatter leaves, looked more like a kush plant. huge short indica. the males were a bit more thin, thinner stalk, leaves, nodes, everything, so i hope that helps!

good luck on gettin some females!


----------



## rzza (Apr 29, 2010)

i sexed and repotted i got 9 of 10 qwerkle to germinate and 6 of the 9 were females. the only difference i noticed between the m/f was the males were stinky and blueish colored leafs before i switched lights. also the males all showed balls during veg.


----------



## joeg235 (Apr 29, 2010)

still interested to hear about the nutes....


----------



## GODFREY1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I got a 3'x3'x6 1/2' tent. She's cool but I wanted a little bigger. Not dissapointd though. I think my next grow will be sweet.


----------



## rzza (Apr 29, 2010)

i vegged with cns7 (something like that) from botanicare and foliar sprayed with mg 24:8:16

flower they get ionic bloom and green fuse bloom

later stages of flower i will give them a tea made with budswell

they get a small dose of cal/mag with every feeding.

i use tap water but it sits out for 24 hours to release chlorine and i ph around 6.8


----------



## rzza (May 2, 2010)

the pics are labeled. its five days from showing sex and transplant. i promise to get a quality camera before its time for the bud porn.


----------



## rzza (May 2, 2010)

does anyone know where to get a decent digital camera for like $20? i know ive seen em before i just cant remember where.


----------



## ozzrokk (May 3, 2010)

looks good man. love the tent what is that made out of I would like to try it and that light with the vents that looks like a great idea.


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2010)

tent came from ebay it was $200 and its 4x8x7.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 3, 2010)

lookin good man. what did you think of that CNS7 shit?...i was thinkin of tryin it out, either that or the new general organics line.

i got my camera off of ebay for 40 bucks. its a kodak easyshare z740. Click Here

i know nothing about camera's but i like that camera, i bought a few macro and close up lenses for it for $15, gona get a telephoto lens for it soon. it works good enough for me, you've seen my pictures in the michigan thread. i had a piece of shit $45 ebay buy it now digital camera before this one that was fuckin terrible, couldnt take close ups at all. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/KODAK-Z740-EASYSHARE-/140402876532?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item20b0a9e074#ht_500wt_975

http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-KODAK-EasyShare-Z740-5MP-Digital-Camera-AS-IS-/290430618794?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item439f038caa#ht_3365wt_732

http://cgi.ebay.com/KODAK-EasyShare-5-0mp-Digital-Camera-Z740-/370372946541?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item563bf2aa6d#ht_1755wt_958


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2010)

oh sweet thanks for the links. i like the look of those kodaks. im getting one fasho!! thanks again man good times.

cns was strong, i used it 1/4 strength and it burned their tips a bit so instead of increasing it throughout veg i kept it around the 1/4 mark and they like it. only vegged like 4 or 5 weeks tho.

i know nothing of the general organics. is i by general hydroponics?


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2010)

heres the blue widow from yesterday i forgot to add it.


----------



## ozzrokk (May 3, 2010)

looks great what kind of material is that on the tent


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-REFLECTIVE-INTERIOR-GROW-TENT-CABINET-HYDROPONICS-L-/370362581259?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563b54810b


----------



## le' rukkus (May 3, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> lookin good man. what did you think of that CNS7 shit?...i was thinkin of tryin it out, either that or the new general organics line.
> 
> i got my camera off of ebay for 40 bucks. its a kodak easyshare z740. Click Here
> 
> ...


i havent used the whole CNS7 line but im usin the CNS7 Ripe from botanicare n its goin good so far


----------



## SmKnMeDs (May 3, 2010)

Looks like my meds are growing up nicely rzza. Can't wait for harvest time.


----------



## rzza (May 3, 2010)

nice...patient checkin in, i love it.


----------



## rzza (May 5, 2010)

these bitches are stretching like crazy, i have like a fricken hundred 'tops'. 

so today i lifted up my clones and each one has roots pouring out of the bottom, with the exception of 2 or 3. i cant explain how giddy i was lol

anyone know a good time to take them out of the dome and put em in soil?


----------



## deprave (May 6, 2010)

nice grow rza I will be following it bro..what kind of soil you have?


----------



## rzza (May 6, 2010)

thanks man. heres my medium mix.

40% perlite 
40% pro mix
20% earthworm castings
handful of dolemetic lime
handful of blood meal
dash of kelp meal


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

someone linked our thread on budtrader


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

that post above was intended for a different thread.

update. 10 days after showing sex. 17 days from 12/12.


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

wait i guess it was this thread linked on budtrader.

http://michigan.budtrader.com/www-miclonezone-com/

i wonder why this thread.


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

so i just realized that NO PLACE i have been to has been sooo zenfull (if thats a word).

i can spend all day in there and just admire and think. 

i just switched the light cycle so their on in the day that way i can spend more time in my zen room.


----------



## deprave (May 7, 2010)

rzza said:


> wait i guess it was this thread linked on budtrader.
> 
> http://michigan.budtrader.com/www-miclonezone-com/
> 
> i wonder why this thread.


 kinda spooky, maybe he accidently pasted it or something..Anyway..LOOKING GOOD MAN CAN'T WAIT TO SEE SOME BUDS!


----------



## rzza (May 7, 2010)

thanks man. me either. im smokin regos right now ...ugh


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 8, 2010)

Oh yeah , Checkin out ya grow man. Im scribed, lets see the qwerkle!


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2010)

thanks for comin by. tonight ill get ya a good pic of a couple qwerks and the one bagseed.


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 8, 2010)

Ill be waitin rzza


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2010)

dam sorry the lights are out and i didnt snap the pictorial.

im gonna do it in the morning.


----------



## Revelations (May 8, 2010)

rzza said:


> so i just realized that NO PLACE i have been to has been sooo zenfull (if thats a word).
> 
> i can spend all day in there and just admire and think.
> 
> i just switched the light cycle so their on in the day that way i can spend more time in my zen room.


I am the same way, I bet I spend like 7 hours a day weed hawking. It can't be healthy...

im not trolling im subscribed


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2010)

hey man. i welcome any convo in this thread.

since i switched my lights to be on during the day i have done a ton more work on the plants and my setup. i set up a spot in there right by the carbon filter and i smoke joints right there (blowing the smoke near the filter) and stare at my girls. its great cuz after i leave that room (4x8 tent) you cant smell any of the weed i just smoked. its like it never happened LOL


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 8, 2010)

rzza said:


> hey man. i welcome any convo in this thread.
> 
> since i switched my lights to be on during the day i have done a ton more work on the plants and my setup. i set up a spot in there right by the carbon filter and i smoke joints right there (blowing the smoke near the filter) and stare at my girls. its great cuz after i leave that room (4x8 tent) you cant smell any of the weed i just smoked. its like it never happened LOL


its kinda fucked up how staring at plants works ... 

I literally can go in my room and stare at the beauty of my plants forever. Im drawn to them ... i cant help it.


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2010)

theres certainly noplace i would rather sit back with a fatty.


----------



## Revelations (May 9, 2010)

rzza said:


> theres certainly noplace i would rather sit back with a fatty.


Wake and Bake bitches here I come!!(bitches are my plants!


----------



## deprave (May 9, 2010)

Yea I am going to put some chairs up in my room today so we can hang out there and blaze..better then going outside to smoke..but yeah do you ever think what the plants feel like you are burning one of their own kind right infront of them lmao


----------



## Buddy_Williams (May 9, 2010)

http://www.multi-cam.net/index.html

There ya go






BW


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

LOL yes i think of that everytime i do it so like everyday.

then i think about feeding bacon to a pig LOL

revelations, i JUST left the bitches for a wake n bake. feels great!

happy mothers day to any moms following my grow.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

buddy-williams, thanks for the link man.

how do i make the purchase?


----------



## Buddy_Williams (May 9, 2010)

This is what I dug up so far.......

https://www.2checkout.com/2co/buyer/orderpage?TCOID=7e3643035d32efb69b6be19ed825666a&sid=123018 <------that is their currency link for purchases

https://www.2checkout.com/cgi-bin/contactsales.2c?sid=123018 <-----the only problem i see with that is that there isn't a phone number, although I would guess they would give you a phone number......i'll contact'em and see if i get a positive reply

*edit* Sent them an email, awaiting to see their response.

BW


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

heart shaped bud from some swag.

for the mommys on mothers day


----------



## don2009 (May 9, 2010)

Good grow going Im in the same boat smokin regs paitenly waiting for this grow to harvest. Your a little ahead of me I just cut clones a couple weeks ago. Hey are you doing SOG? Good luck man.


----------



## rzza (May 9, 2010)

heres the rooted clones. its been 11 days since i took the cuttings and they were all rooted. i potted them today and it looks like 2 of them wont make it ...you can see the two dying ones in the pic. theres actually three that look bad so ill prob just go with 9 on this round (unless someone gifts me 3). 

don2009, 
yep i got 12 in a sog and each has like 6-20 'tops' so it looks pretty cool. you know whats cool about smoking regs till the harvest? our tolerance will be no longer. plus well have hi quality nugs so 'one hitter quiter' may be part of our vocabulary soon.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 9, 2010)

Just got back from delivering my outdoor. Was happy to see mt girls. And yeah me too. I love to just sit and stare at the girls when I smoke. When I got home they were sleeping so I couldn't look. They woke up about an hour ago and we hung out for a minute. Gave em a little mist and took a pic. Oh,and my outdoor Guru kicked me a Co2 reg and tank on a front. Just gotta fill the tank. Here's my happy garden I came home to. Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

lookin nice godfrey1 

is there 5 in that tent? also is that a secret jardin?

im interested in co2. have you filled that puppy up yet? id like to know the cost to fill that thing.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

Not yet. I looked it up,says $.75 to $1.25 a pound. So I just gotta figure out how many pounds can fit in a 3 gallon tank,lol. Doesn't seem to be to pricey though. I'm still waitin on cash,but I'm gonna call a gas company and find out when they open. I'll let you know when I find out. There are six in there. It's a Silver Edition by Hydrohut.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

http://www.hydrohuts.com/products.html


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

that tent looks quality.

theres no prices in that link. how much was yours and what size?

i think a 3 gallon tank is 30 pounds.


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 10, 2010)

i wonder if a lotta first time growers are blowin mids waitin for their crop to finish lol.


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

im not a first timer but i took a long break between grows.

im just excited to lose some of my tolerance after this. its been six days since i smoked anything worth smokin. this craps just helpin me NOT go insane LOL


----------



## don2009 (May 10, 2010)

rzza said:


> heres the rooted clones. its been 11 days since i took the cuttings and they were all rooted. i potted them today and it looks like 2 of them wont make it ...you can see the two dying ones in the pic. theres actually three that look bad so ill prob just go with 9 on this round (unless someone gifts me 3).
> 
> don2009,
> yep i got 12 in a sog and each has like 6-20 'tops' so it looks pretty cool. you know whats cool about smoking regs till the harvest? our tolerance will be no longer. plus well have hi quality nugs so 'one hitter quiter' may be part of our vocabulary soon.


Hey rzza so your doing SOG. If im doing SOG do I need an water & air pump for all the resivor? Or is there like a dual water pump I can buy? Cuz thats 8 plugs in between air and water pumps Im just a lil worry bout blowing a fuse or something worst. What you think? Yeah I cant wait to start smoking my dro.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

It's a 3x3x6 1/2. It cost me 210,but I think I got a deal. There not on the real cheap end of tents. I got mine here. They will help you get most anything. 
www.gthydroponic.com
Good luck yo.


----------



## deprave (May 10, 2010)

Hey rzza your plants look really nice today, did you get a new camera or something?


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

don2009 said:


> Hey rzza so your doing SOG. If im doing SOG do I need an water & air pump for all the resivor? Or is there like a dual water pump I can buy? Cuz thats 8 plugs in between air and water pumps Im just a lil worry bout blowing a fuse or something worst. What you think? Yeah I cant wait to start smoking my dro.


oh my fault...were on two different pages here LOL

im under the impression that SOG is sea of green and just refers to an even canopy of colas and doesnt regard the medium ie;soil, hydo, aero ...
if im wrong i appologize. im just growing 12 plants in a 4 x 4 area in 3 gallon buckets and a soiless medium.


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> It's a 3x3x6 1/2. It cost me 210,but I think I got a deal. There not on the real cheap end of tents. I got mine here. They will help you get most anything.
> www.gthydroponic.com
> Good luck yo.


im always just very interested in tents and the quality vs cost. i know secret jardin is extremely expensive. hydrohuts are also up there and budbox or whatever is real high too.

i got mine for $200 after tax and delivery. its a 4 x 8 x 7. the quality is amazing.


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

deprave said:


> Hey rzza your plants look really nice today, did you get a new camera or something?


nope not yet but if i get the lighting just right i can get some decent pics. 

i have comcast coming today to replace my DVR between 2 and 4 so as soon as he leaves im gonna get some really good pics.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 10, 2010)

Subscribed... If you ever need some clones bro just let me know. Got 2 solid mothers right now going... 3 pretty soon here when I pickup another patient. Oh and they're clean, no bugs/diseases in my garden! ARRR!


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

really? what are the mothers?


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

small update here, ill do a post per pic. im using a cell so it will be easier for me.

this is the blue widow.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 10, 2010)

I have 2 - 5ft mothers with good genetics. They are DNA Genetics LA Woman and the G13 Labs Pineapple Express. I probably wouldn't be able to root them because of plant count issues, but I could cut them and do the transaction soon after.

The blue widow looks nice, how tall is she?


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

well i will keep in touch for sure ...my next round id like to use diff genetics for obv reasons.

shes almost to my waist in that pot so like 2 ft.


heres a cpl shots of qwerkle. this is the tall pheno, 3 of the 6 qwerkles are just like this one. the other 3 are darker and way stockier ...more bushy i guess.

so i got a ten pack and 9 of them germed. of the 9 i got 3 males, 3 pheno #1, and 3 pheno #2. seems like tga's genetics are pretty stable IMO


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

lol this is the mexican brick swag bagseed. the reason i think she looks so different (kinda like an umbrella with the thick canopy and not-so stretchy colas) then the others is because i didnt top her and right before flower i just snapped her in half above the 4th node and tied the stalk down so it couldnt grow back upwards. i also did this to a sour bubble and it looks just like this one ...just MUCH prettier and healthier. this is the only plant i have that doesnt look extremely healthy. the rest are thriving.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

Dude,that's cheap. Get it online? What brand? My intention is to spend less money on my next tent. I have found them on e bay cheap but don't have room yet. 
And I always considered the sog grows to be meaning that your using some netting to keep em even. Don't know. Lol. Sea Of Green is correct.


----------



## rzza (May 10, 2010)

ooooh thats scrog ....screen of greeen

the tent came from ebay. heres what i got.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mylar-96x48X78-Hydroponics-Box-Grow-Tent-Hydro-Cabinet-/220603450565?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335cfd84c5


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

Lol. Smoke another I always say. Your correct. I was thinking of scrog. But than again,maybe they were too. Lol. Thanks for the info. I'll go check it out.
     

     

   
SCROG LMAO.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

And no,those aren't mine.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 10, 2010)

That is a bad ass lookin tent. That's probably where I'm headin as soon as I can.


----------



## don2009 (May 10, 2010)

GODFREY1 said:


> That is a bad ass lookin tent. That's probably where I'm headin as soon as I can.


 meeee toooooo!


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 11, 2010)

Hey man. I've been waitin for this check for a minute. Found out today someone intercepted it and cashed it. Motherfuckers. I'll get em though.


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

what check? no way! can you catch these people?


----------



## cmt1984 (May 11, 2010)

shit man that sucks. but they will be able to track down where the check was cashed..and they may have video footage of the person cashing it.


----------



## steve1978 (May 11, 2010)

subcribed! looking good rzza im here to the end!


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

oh good stuff man...

ill be getting a good camera before the buds start getting sexy. i promise.


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

in this pic i show a branch that was topped and then fimmed on the new growth.

below my pinky finger is where it was topped and above my thumb is where it was fimmed and youll see the branch split off into two colas.


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

this is a pic of the blue widow, its a branch where she was topped and the main stalk where i cut it is growing a third branch right where it was cut.


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2010)

this is my favorite qwerkle, yu guys havent seen her yet but shes a beast!

16 top colas here.

the lighting is wack but i still wanna show it.


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 11, 2010)

rzza said:


> this is my favorite qwerkle, yu guys havent seen her yet but shes a beast!
> 
> 16 top colas here.
> 
> the lighting is wack but i still wanna show it.


omg ... the qwerkle . i need this strain : ( . so many strains ... so little time.


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2010)

yea they seem to be thriving bro. and the odor coming from the buds is very delightful


----------



## Someguy15 (May 12, 2010)

qwerkle is a sativa right? I have yet to grow a sativa out too damn impatient lol


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2010)

nope its hybrid, indica dominant. leaves are skinny tho ...


----------



## rzza (May 13, 2010)

so i just spent a few minutes with my gals and noticed that of the four strains in there, only one is bursting out with trichs and its qwerkle.

of the four strains they all have the same size buds and pistils but qwerkles all have trichs coated all up and down the leaves near the buds.

they all have their leaves in praying position and look incredible.

geez i neeeeed that camera!! i cant even afford meds right now so its gotta wait, but i will get it.


----------



## GODFREY1 (May 14, 2010)

rzza said:


> what check? no way! can you catch these people?


Meant to answer this sooner,but I've been a little scattered lately. They are investigating it. I wish they would just tell me where it got cashed. I could just go handle it yo. But oh well. I should have the next one tomorrow or monday at my new address. And I sent in the packet of stuff to sign yesterday to get the other replaced. So hopefully I get that one in the next week or so. We shall see. 
BTW your girs are lookin great. Peace.


----------



## cmt1984 (May 14, 2010)

lookin nice rzza...im gona have to get me some qwerkle one day.

godfrey, good luck with that. hope you get reimbursed for everything.


----------



## rzza (May 14, 2010)

cmt, ill help ya out with some clones when ur ready

godfrey, good shit man i hope you get it lighning fast!

i just picked up some blue dream from dispensary in oak park ...really nice looking. fire in the hole!


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 15, 2010)

damn ... pickin up clones in stores. crazy america.


----------



## boostiful (May 15, 2010)

hi there may i ask wot u mean by super croppin


----------



## rzza (May 15, 2010)

[youtube]H1YEc7ENd5E[/youtube]


----------



## boostiful (May 16, 2010)

spot on my freind they were monsters thanks again


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 16, 2010)

rzzza the video is disabled. Has supercropping worked for you ?


----------



## rzza (May 16, 2010)

yea it always works, all you do is just bend the main stalk and/or the side branches in half so its pointing straight down and it will eventually correct itself. after the healing is done you get a knot in the stem where you 'broke' it and you get much stronger, bigger and i believe healthier(?) as well, stems and stalks.


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 16, 2010)

have you experienced increased yield from this yourself? how high should the plant be before i start? i read that it a good age to begin is at about 12 inches or so.


----------



## rzza (May 16, 2010)

i waited till mine were bigger then that even. just do it like 2 weeks before flower. i even did a couple just a couple days before flower.

i havent experienced a harvest with supercropping yet.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 16, 2010)

I've even suppercropped 2-4 weeks into flower... zero effect on the buds, great for height control.


----------



## rzza (May 16, 2010)

holy fuckin sour grapes! subcool (creator or qwerkle) said his qwerkles stink like sour grapes and OMG, the whole room jusr REEEKS of sour grpes. i mean the descrption is just dead on. also there is one qwerkle (out of 6) that is just gorgeous. the white hairs are sooo thick and plentiful, it seems to be out-performing all the others BYFAR.  

anyhow today they got a FULL dose of budswell along with a full dose of the ionic and greenfuse. no more pics till i get a new camera. this one is just plain trash and its not doing any of my babies justice. 

oh man i smell sour grapes ....gotta wash my hands.


----------



## rzza (May 16, 2010)

oh i forgot to mention trichs galore!!


----------



## cmt1984 (May 16, 2010)

lol excellent. glad to hear you're having some success. 

what you need to do with that one that is out performing the others is regenerate/reveg it after you harvest and then use that one as a mother.


----------



## rzza (May 16, 2010)

I did take a couple clippings, however im gonna trade em for some meds as soon as i find someone.


----------



## deprave (May 17, 2010)

go qwerkle go wooo


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 17, 2010)

When you say trade them for meds you mean you will trade clones for actual bud. or diff strains an whatnot.


----------



## rzza (May 17, 2010)

no i just want some bud. i will give you 6 qwerkle cuttings for a few grams of quality meds


----------



## don2009 (May 20, 2010)

Sounds good cant wait for the pics +rep


----------



## Someguy15 (May 20, 2010)

Damn mang, would u be willing to trade 2-3 cuttings for 3g or so of my Pineapple Express? I am interested in running that strain in the future.


----------



## rzza (May 21, 2010)

me too, everything looks so amazing right now but sheesh these cheap cameras do no justice at all. i wanna show you guys the trichs!


----------



## rzza (May 24, 2010)

im really pretty broke right now and i ran across 400 watt MH ballast/bulbs for $25, i gave the guy $45 for two. this is just to get me through till i can afford some 1k's. 

LOL it was weird cuz i spent some time in there with all three 400s on and apparently got used to the bright light and i was thinking the whole time that it didnt seeem very bright. then i unplugged the two new MH lights and i was just shocked and how dark it was in there. wow and thats all they had till now?! well they should be happy, as long as i can keep the temps down these new lights arent aircooled!


----------



## rzza (May 25, 2010)

thanks for reppin don.

still no camera. heres the qwerkle at 35 days


----------



## rzza (May 25, 2010)

heres the [heat] lamps, MH 400s.

with the a/c ducted into the tent it stays around 90. im currently working on something now to fix this.

i am not keeping this setup like this for long. as soon as i catch up on bills im getting two 1k hps and moving the 400 hps to veg. for now this is all i have. the hps is air cooled and the two MH are not. 


any suggestions?


----------



## rzza (May 25, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Damn mang, would u be willing to trade 2-3 cuttings for 3g or so of my Pineapple Express? I am interested in running that strain in the future.


i didnt see this till now. i just gave away all my cuttings, i had 6 qwerkles. i have 2 sour bubble cuttings in water. their not like the qwerkle tho.


----------



## deprave (May 25, 2010)

hey man 2x MH 400s just as good as an MH 1000 pretty much not bad - check out insidesun.com I got a MH1000W+Refurbished ballast+cords+chrome reflector for 200$ after the shipping (shipping was like 50$) ..Came one day delivered to MI...Wish I had some buds to trade you for clones but I am smoking trim as it is right now broke as a mug.


----------



## rzza (May 25, 2010)

hey thanks for the info.

im runnin the 2 mh 400 and 1 hps 400 

i was watching that insidesun for a while now. was the ballast clean?


----------



## deprave (May 26, 2010)

rzza said:


> hey thanks for the info.
> 
> im runnin the 2 mh 400 and 1 hps 400
> 
> i was watching that insidesun for a while now. was the ballast clean?


 oh yeah man been runnin for me without a hitch so far about 22 days or so looked brand new..heh i was really drunk when I posted my last post here dont even remember it lol so looks like I read it backwards your getting a 1000W HPS not an MH, well they got HPS also for the same price


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 26, 2010)

mna where are the pictures!? rzza ... cmno. The wu brings it harder than this. lol.


----------



## rzza (May 26, 2010)

LOL yes they do. im tryin to get the new camera first cuz this one does no justice for these gorgeous plants.


----------



## deprave (May 26, 2010)

rzza said:


> LOL yes they do. im tryin to get the new camera first cuz this one does no justice for these gorgeous plants.


 maybe just look into upgrading your phone you might be able to do it cheap cuz some of these new phones have some amazing cameras on it...This site dont really do my pics justice cause they resize em so small but if you look my pics are taken with a 3.2 MEGAPIXEL phone camera...


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 26, 2010)

LOL. the wu * dies laughing 

they were tight but yeah ive just been takin pics with my blackberry : / . it may not do em justice ... but i guess while they are still in veg its acceptable. Well im scribed like ive always been! sitting , waiting , watching. : D 

Dro


----------



## rzza (May 26, 2010)

heres a cpl quick shots i took when the hps shut off and it was just the MH.

oh and also i couldnt control the heat so i had to remove one MH so i just have one 400 hps and one 400 mh.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

Lookin bomb man! That a growlab tent? What size is it?


----------



## rzza (May 26, 2010)

nope its from ebay. 4x8x7. and thanks!


----------



## Someguy15 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, some +rep for beautiful girls... I gotta hook up with u and get that qwerkle someday!


----------



## rzza (May 26, 2010)

no doubt. i took clones so ill keep it around no doubt, their DEF the highlight of my garden.

and we can smoke some pretty soon!


----------



## don2009 (May 26, 2010)

Dame qurkle I got to get some of that.


----------



## rzza (May 28, 2010)

i dont think this will work but imma ty it anyhow.

[youtube]425413[/youtube]


----------



## rzza (May 28, 2010)

aw man, it almost did LOL

anyhow heres a link, watch the video of a michigan grow op and tell me how many things you find wrong in his garden LOL

p.s its a news clip from upper michigan.

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/story.aspx?id=425413


----------



## Someguy15 (May 28, 2010)

Rofl tough job with that 24 hours of light... plugging ballasts into the wall is tough shit. Why are his plants so stretchy? lol and I laughed at 8hours, who the hell does 8 hours? and everyone knows watering everyday is bad news in soil.

Bottom line, I have 1/4 of the plants and yield more better buds. haha kinda sad...


----------



## rzza (May 28, 2010)

yea thats whos growing our bud tho. a bunch of guys who said holy fuck i can do this legally?! and they bought some genetics, dirt and lights. no research and so on....those plants were touching the lights, not air cooled, no air flow, watering daily, no perlite, black walls, dollar store buckets prob without cutting drain holes, no trimming of small bottom buds, plants look sick as hell, showing his face on TV in a small town LOL


----------



## deprave (May 28, 2010)

lol the video sounds funny I will watch it when I get home, no sound on this computer.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 29, 2010)

hahahah rzza! see thats my town! (Or my home town im moving back in 1 week!) and the bud sucks there well almost the Whole UP bud is super shitty! hahah 8 hours? whats that going to do? haha so anyways its up to me this summer to fill the area with good bud! oh and i think he was using bagseed! Dont you love when people are like oh no this weed is good use these seeds im just like ur fucking dumb!

But ill sub to this grow Journal i love your set up Rzza! GL!


----------



## rzza (May 29, 2010)

LOL well get your buds circulating the UP! and thanks for subscribing.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 29, 2010)

haha no problem! ill send you a link to my GJ once i get it up in about a week!


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 29, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> haha no problem! ill send you a link to my GJ once i get it up in about a week!


when i start growing ... legit ... lol ... im gonna be able to grow BOMB ASS MEDS for my patients : D . yay . nona that shit ... and wtf is up with the 8 hours of light? that reporter cant research for shit. 

Dro


----------



## rzza (May 29, 2010)

8 hours light, thats what he said in the video. ome people start at 24 hour light and gradually go down till their at 12 or even 10 hours but i never heard of 8. ill be looking into it some.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 29, 2010)

8 works i herd but im sure he doesnt know what hes doing! 8 is jsut really stupid its call 8/8 sounds imposable but its 8 on 8 off and 8 on


----------



## rzza (May 29, 2010)

what im talking about is a bit different, each week you drop an hour of light so week x your at 8 on/16 off. its purpose is to simulate nature and i think it might help with resin production but only the last couple weeks. any sooner and your risking yield by reducing light hours.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 29, 2010)

oh yeah but see id rather just do what a lot of people do and just give 48 hours of darkness before harvest. i herd it makes lot of res


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 30, 2010)

wouldnt decreasing light during the last week or two decrease yield though? thats when your plant puts on the most weight right? less light ... less growth.


----------



## chainseeker (May 30, 2010)

All I know is the plants after being in the dark for like 10 hrs or more will start producing a chemical. IDK what it's called but it's what causes a plant to flower. So maybe it also increases the volume of trichs in order to catch more pollen. Just a stoner guess though. Ok I'm going to bed now.


----------



## deprave (May 31, 2010)

Think I have to agree with Wesmkdro, less lite is gunna be less photosynthesis less growth less buds


----------



## rzza (May 31, 2010)

its not supposed to help in increasing yield, its supposed to greatly amass trich production.


----------



## M0de Grow (May 31, 2010)

Ok so its not going to decrease yeilds instead of chopping u give them some dark same yeild more Trichomes.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 31, 2010)

M0de Grow said:


> Ok so its not going to decrease yeilds instead of chopping u give them some dark same yeild more Trichomes.


 Tric's don't grow in 2 days. I bet the chemical doesn't change much inside them in that time either. What you do get is stress on the plant that causes it to weep resin like no other in a attempt to get some pollen. So you get more resin, but that's not more bud or more trichs.


----------



## chainseeker (May 31, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Tric's don't grow in 2 days. I bet the chemical doesn't change much inside them in that time either. What you do get is stress on the plant that causes it to weep resin like no other in a attempt to get some pollen. So you get more resin, but that's not more bud or more trichs.


Sweet I was closer than I thought. So you don't think the plant would also make the trich's bigger for more mass to aid in catching the pollen? IDK but it seems right to me. Does it work?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am planning on giving my White Widow 48 hours of darkness as well to see if it increases the resin.. if not.. o well.. ant really hurt it. lol. im at week 6 now. adn am plannin on harvesting sumwhere between week 8-10... depending on how my patience is.... lol. but the way it is now... wish i could harvest now. lol.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 6, 2010)

the best way to produce more trichs is to let your plant go past the 8 week typical...or thats how it is with some strains pobably not all..if you watch te greenhouse grow vids on youtube they always say " you can harvest her at 8 weeks but were going to go 9 to get the crystal production"...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2010)

yeaa that is true.. alotta growing websites will tell u to let it grow out an extra week or 2 to get it extra frosty.. this works best for WHITE strains. I want to try it.. but idk. lol. 1 - I'm impatient.. and 2.. i dotn like too much of a couchlock high.. and my last WW plant i harvested at 8 weeks.. and the bud was great.. adn the high was pefrect! and i dont wanna wait 9-10 weeks.. and have the high not be the same this time.... but i DO want the xtra trichs.... ughhh. catch-22 lol. decisions decisions.....


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 7, 2010)

I never noticed 'more trics' later in growth. They just seem to mature from clear->cloudy-> amber, not produce more of them. The only things I know proven to increase trichs is supplemental UVB (HPS has virtually 0, which is why supplemental MH in flower is good, some uvb from them). Naturally plants closest to the equator have more thc why, because it is a sunscreen and without it they'd be dead. So in short, LEAVING plants longer != more thc, it equals different chemical makeup. It takes over a month for the trics to appear, cloud up and mature to white/amber why would you get more trics just by leaving a plant one week longer, that's not logical to me.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 9, 2010)

there is no way to make a plant's THC percent increase if a plants genetics say it has 16% THC then that's all it has...you can increase THC by volume with more resin but you cannot just create more THC % in the plant its not possible. As for the claim to UVB lighting I get your point but I dont know if I buy it...everything I've read and all the years of research I've done on cannabis I have never come across anything stating that uva or uvb rays create more resin and if I'm not mistaken in an issue of high times they even disprove that and fully state UV lamps do nothing for your plants at all....I just looked through both of my cannabis grow bibles jorge cervantes' and greg green's and neither of them say anything about UV lights and the greg green book is the most up to date scientific cannabis book out. 

and bud closer to the equater is usually not more potent then bud say in humbolt ,cali no way. actually cannabis grows best on the 39th parallel which is the emerald triangle in cali and afganistan on the other side of the world which is also why afgani strains are some of the most potent in the world.


----------



## rawman (Jun 9, 2010)

That querkle looks dope man, can't wait to see a nice focused pic! Any purple in ur Querkle pack, I've also got a ten pack sitting around. I'd like to find a nice 50/50 mix as Space Queen I feel is TOP NOTCH imo though every one is different.


----------



## rzza (Jun 9, 2010)

no purple yet, im on day 50 today and not one bit of purple, not on the buds or leaves. ocanabis says you can chop from day 55 to day 70 and between 35 and 40 they should turn purpleish. i can say this however, qwerkles are the shit man, the most trich filled buds i have ever seen. they smell and look great. they blow all my other genetics out the water.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 9, 2010)

hey rzza delete some pm's i cant get back to you your inbox is full...lol

oh and do those lights look like these? http://www.prolighting.com/crewbh14400mau-8.html


----------



## rzza (Jun 9, 2010)

thats them to a tee Klo$et.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f55/querkle-origins-715/ heres the good word on querkle strait from subcool himself the origin and how it was created also why some of them dont turn purple. I gues what you want along with everyone else is the z pheno, which is urkle dominate. Either way tho it'll have the good taste and smell of grapes.


----------



## rzza (Jun 9, 2010)

why was he banned from that site? at least it says that under his name.


----------



## rzza (Jun 9, 2010)

and thanks for the link. i read the whole thing. its similar to the one he posted in here but a bit more detailed in some aspects. i have 4 out of 6 qwerkle Z pheno (according to his description [short, grape smell, fatter leaf, less orange hairs]. ill just have to wait for the purple i guess.... the other two are way different phenotype (less sought after) they stay green, tall and lanky, more sativa like, abundance of curly orange hairs and you have to tie the branches to something or they just fall over.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn rzza, anymore of those cuts laying around  you gotta get a mother of that qwerkle if you like it a lot. Find the best z pheno you got


----------



## rzza (Jun 10, 2010)

yea i kept her, these things truly are amazing. i just spent an hour with them, cleenin em up a bit, plucking the few bananas i could find and preparing for a flush.... aaahhhh the smell, grape skittles. i love it.


----------



## Jamexican (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice RZZA late comer here! I picked up some qwerkle clones today hopefully they go good with my Afghan White Widow n blue cheese.


----------



## rzza (Jun 10, 2010)

hey there mex, where did you get those, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Jamexican (Jun 11, 2010)

As a matter of fact I dont lol but from a medicinal delivery service hah I love California. I also asked the grower a shit ton of questions about the qwerkle after reading ur thread, n he said all the phenotypes hes grown off the mother turned purple round week 5. I am also stoked for the blue cheese it sounds delicious. How much taller did ur untopped qwerkle get than ur topped one? It is said that when grown in scrog which I am doing, you dont have to top it since its so short.


----------



## michojay (Jun 11, 2010)

WeSmkDro said:


> wouldnt decreasing light during the last week or two decrease yield though? thats when your plant puts on the most weight right? less light ... less growth.


the amount of trich's you could possibly produce with darkness is far over shadowed by the amount of yield that you will LOSE!!! this idiotic at best!!! If you've done everything right in your grow than you should have dank weed I highly doubt you'd even notice the difference in the quality of your weed but you sure would notice the difference in the weight of it the last 2 weeks is the best production time in the whole life cycle I'll be damned if I'm gonna rob them bitches of that Bud BULKING light but you can do what you want hell it's your weed and your wallet! 

One Love!


----------



## rzza (Jun 11, 2010)

Jamexican said:


> As a matter of fact I dont lol but from a medicinal delivery service hah I love California. I also asked the grower a shit ton of questions about the qwerkle after reading ur thread, n he said all the phenotypes hes grown off the mother turned purple round week 5. I am also stoked for the blue cheese it sounds delicious. How much taller did ur untopped qwerkle get than ur topped one? It is said that when grown in scrog which I am doing, you dont have to top it since its so short.


all the qwerkle were topped, the ones i didnt top were 1 sour bubble and 1 mex shwag bagseed. im thinkin of scrog next round also. link me to your journal if you do one for those tga strains. beware the qwerkle is succh a low yielder, its crazy.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 11, 2010)

low yeilder? hmm..subcool said different I thought..but its all good I guess  heres on of ur clones there all loking great!


----------



## rzza (Jun 11, 2010)

well he says that its not a good yielder, he doesnt say poor. the reason i got bad results is cuz i topped above the second nodes and didnt veg long enough. im pretty sure of it. the couple i topped above the seventh nodes ...they have a decent yield. i was gonna get yours cut yesterday but i dont think their quite ready yet. im gonna sit down tonight and figure out the best way to do it. meaning one branch off each plant or just butcher a whole plant ...cuz i need some for me too...

is that pic sharksbreath (i forgot already which i decided on lol)? looks good man.


----------



## Jamexican (Jun 11, 2010)

What low yielder, I herd that it was a medium to a heavy yielder at least all the info. Rzza how tall where they when u induced flowering?


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 11, 2010)

medium yeild mine are finishing up as well


----------



## rzza (Jun 11, 2010)

smokin can i see a pic? how many phenotypes? what day are you on? did you top? enough questions?

mex, mine were just over a foot. now their just over 2 ft. dont go by what the seedbanks list, they cant even get the parents correct. i have read everything on the web that subcool has written about qwerkle and he says its not a good yielder.


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 11, 2010)

i am posting up a quick journel of the whole thing this coming week. 30 pics and what not

non topped about an O each pheno

one pheno is very purple kush like in bud structure , this pheno stink like grape bubblegum, very very very sweet. i mean just the sweetest bubblegum ive every smelt in a strain.
the second pheno is my favorite. it STINKS like sour kush. the sourness stinks up my whole house. very musty, kushy

both pheno's turned purple around day 30 with some very dense indica type nuggets
i will make sure to post a link to the quick-journel type thing when i find my memory stick with in detail the whole grow


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 11, 2010)

lol rzza great white shark from greenhouse...If I were you I'd take 2 branches a plant or somthing like that I usually grab the bottom branches that you'd normaly take off when lolly pop'n. I dont care if they are small or not so long as they root my GWS and blue hash clones were only 2 inches tall when they rooted.. and im basicly turning the best one of each strain into a mother and i'll be doing the same with the qwrk's.

***Hey if it would be easier you can half and half with some sour bubble if its not a problem i'd like that too***


----------



## rzza (Jun 11, 2010)

sour bubbles are hermie. i have a great pheno of blue widow. i can get a pic tomorrow


----------



## rzza (Jun 11, 2010)

smokinmayne said:


> i am posting up a quick journel of the whole thing this coming week. 30 pics and what not
> 
> non topped about an O each pheno
> 
> ...


i cannot wait for the pics. did you get much stretch?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 12, 2010)

ahh that sucks I loathe hermi's...lol...I got blue widow and white widow....I guess we'll just stick with the original plan


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 12, 2010)

no stretch 

reall short indica dom.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 13, 2010)

querkle doesnt look bad here bro 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opQV2IINhKg


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 13, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> querkle doesnt look bad here bro
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opQV2IINhKg


that guy has a journel on this site somwhere


----------



## rzza (Jun 13, 2010)

[youtube]rmnKBJ5c5do[/youtube]


----------



## Jamexican (Jun 14, 2010)

rzza said:


> smokin can i see a pic? how many phenotypes? what day are you on? did you top? enough questions?
> 
> mex, mine were just over a foot. now their just over 2 ft. dont go by what the seedbanks list, they cant even get the parents correct. i have read everything on the web that subcool has written about qwerkle and he says its not a good yielder.


I read the link to Subcool's post n it was pretty good very in depth. I will definitely veg the Qwerkle longer then hopefully the Afghan Widow and Blue Cheese make up for the lack of yield. But what if you didn't top it, because on the seedbank review it say "Best way to grow Querkle is vegged to a large bush or untopped in scrog. ."!!! interesting


----------



## rzza (Jun 14, 2010)

i pay little if any attn to what the banks say, their never right.... however i coulda swore attitude said its best when topped....anyhow i asked subcool if he suggests to top or not, he said he suggest every plant gets topped, the only time he keeps em whole is for photoshoots...

mine have REALLY swelled up alot the past few days....the hairs are mostly all receeded, trichs COVED the buds, small leaves and even some stems!!! today is day 55 (when subcool says i can start chopping) and i dont see a single shade of purple... if i wanted green bud i woulda went with vortex wtf.

i think ill get 1.5 oz per plant...

ill be getting a camera before i chop i promise.


----------



## rzza (Jun 14, 2010)

oh and about subcools post, there are a few on qwerkle here and some on other sites he posts at. the best one i found was at breedbay.


----------



## Jamexican (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah I read the one posted to ur thread on THC Farmer. Sorry to hear bout the coloring real party pooper, are u going to let them stay in the roomfor another week? PICS!hahah


----------



## rzza (Jun 14, 2010)

lol yes pics ....very soon. im mad i cant post any now cuz omg this shit is unreal....byfar my best looking buds! and yes they are staying till day 70-75. so i have a few weeks still. i need to get the most out of them that i can ...


----------



## smokinmayne (Jun 15, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/340204-dj-short-blue-moonshine-tga.html#post4287627

heres the link to the journel


----------



## WeSmkDro (Jun 17, 2010)

rzza said:


> [youtube]rmnKBJ5c5do[/youtube]


 wow ... i live right next to hernando. That sucks for those guys. 5 people too? like .. you would think just one guy woulda stayed and talked to the cops ... not everyone involved with the fucking grow and their moms too. crazy. And wow ... they got robbed and called the police ... to report stolen marijuana? idiots .. 

Dro


----------



## M0de Grow (Jun 18, 2010)

ahhahahah dumb fucks! ahha


----------



## cmt1984 (Jun 18, 2010)

lmao no fuckin way....how dumb can you be? i bet the cops got a good laugh out of that bust.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Jun 19, 2010)

rzza where are you!!!!!!!! ahahah hope everythings all good get at me bro


----------



## deprave (Jun 28, 2010)

rzza U okay manG?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 1, 2010)

rzza you still around?


----------



## rzza (Jul 2, 2010)

yea im here. i kinda just abandonded my own thread cuz i never got a camera. ill have one for the next one though. im staggering my crop now so i have 8 in flower now (ww, bw, qwerkle [clones from this last grow] and one autoflower) and 5 in the veg tent that havent germed yet ( cream carmel, double bubbleberry, lsd and rocklock) i also have c99 and sensi star in the veg room but i think theyll be hermis so im gonna wait to flower them in a new 'hermi' tent that im about to purchase. i also took a clone last night from a qwerkle so i can start a mother tent with my fav strains and qwerkle will be the first one to go in there.

i just added 1000 hps in a big kahuna hood and another to come as well. i will not start my new journal till i can afford a camera and that may be a while.


----------



## deprave (Jul 2, 2010)

nice man I got a little babie rocklock right now


----------



## rzza (Jul 2, 2010)

attitude frreebie?


----------



## rzza (Jul 2, 2010)

hey you get your card already? i got mine but i sent it in way before you.


----------



## deprave (Jul 2, 2010)

nope not 1 but I have all my paperwork over 21 days so Im good


----------



## deprave (Jul 2, 2010)

yea the rocklock was a freebie


----------



## rzza (Jul 2, 2010)

so whats in the avatar? whered you get that pic?


----------



## deprave (Jul 2, 2010)

MDCH website or something maybe google images dont remember


----------



## rzza (Jul 3, 2010)

i just wanna know why dont they put our pics on them? i mean we did send them a copy of our drivers license.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 3, 2010)

seriously? no pics on them? wtf is the point of that? im pretty sure they could get our pic from the DMV real easily...


----------



## rzza (Jul 3, 2010)

dude we send in our license and they could use that pic. logical IMO.


----------



## rzza (Jul 3, 2010)

it looks just like his avatar, it says no photo available.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 3, 2010)

lol morons...then why even put a spot for a picture. gota love the ol great lake state.


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

im right about where i left off on my last grow so heres some pics ....its day 38 of 12/12. ww, bw and qwerkle.


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

pic 9 pic 13 pic 14 pic 15 are all qwerkle

pic 17 pic 16 pic 3 pic 1 are all white widow

pic 2 pic 4 pic 5 pic 6 pic 7 pic 8 pic 10 pic 11 pic 12 are all blue widow


----------



## deprave (Aug 1, 2010)

damn gunna be nice yield, wish my plants looked that good


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

they do! thanks for that. i think i deserve a good harvest the last one was gone after giving my patients their free supply. i need to buy more equipment so ...


look at the last pic though, its ww and day 38 i think theyll be ready at day 50-55.


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

if i get like 1.5 oz per plant id be so happy.


----------



## deprave (Aug 1, 2010)

yea for sure, it will be ready soon...about how big are they? 

One mistake I made, I definitly let my plants go to long in veg they are huge, it seems just impractical to grow giant trees indoors realy with horizontal lights, especially in soil because the soil gets so worn down...Anyway I am about day 35 myself most of my buds are tiny in comparison to yours except on my lil indicia vanilla kush it is about right were your ww is. I am thinking most of my plants are going to go for 90+ days with the exception of my lil indicia, making my first grow a 180 day journey...

How long do you veg for?

I started putting plants in to flower as soon as they get alternating nodes and those ones just started showing sex so I think they will be much better off than my giant trees.


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

yea i do like six weeks veg. wow 90 days is sooooo long for 12/12 lol

qwerkle is the longest ive flowered for and that was 69 days i think. it couldve gone longer, i think this time ill let em go that long. 

dude i wanna taste your vanilla kush so save some for the silverdome!!


----------



## deprave (Aug 1, 2010)

yea well hopefully they will fatten up soon, but after 35 days most of my plants it is still just the start of buds for the most part, like dime to quarter sized buds...unless they rapidly explode int he next 10-15 days or so they are going to go a really long time...they are all sativa dominant so I don't think that helps...I did give them their second feeding of beastie bloomz today so hopefully that can kick them in to gear a lot..it is like big bud or whatever high P food. 

You use promix #4 right? I was thinking of getting that for my next round instead of FFOF...Do you know does that have a ph buffer like lime already in it?

I got my nirvina order today germinating 10 blue mystic, 5 NL, 5 Aurora Indica.


----------



## deprave (Aug 1, 2010)

Also what is your topping strategy ? when do you top and where etc... Man you are gunna have to be my mentor or something lol


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

no i add the lime. i also add perlite, ewc, blood meal.

i think im gonna do a side by side, 9 in my soiless mix and 9 in ffof and see what happens. itll be all one strain one phenotype.


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice plants man glad to see em finally.


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

i top above the second node, sometimes i top above the third or fourth node and then strip the lower two nodes and then i top those four branches. sometimes i go further and keep on topping em till a week before flower.

when:anytime you have grown the desired amount of nodes or leafsets you can pinch right above that.


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Nice plants man glad to see em finally.


thanks! its the offspring of the last obviously. i stil havent bought a camera 

i promise its coming before long!


----------



## rzza (Aug 1, 2010)

deprave said:


> Also what is your topping strategy ? when do you top and where etc... Man you are gunna have to be my mentor or something lol


oh and i also tie the four main stalk back to the bamboo sticks about 2 or 3 weeks into the stretch and let the light get in the middle, this promotes alot of growth in the middle to come upward and become big colas.


----------



## rzza (Aug 3, 2010)

blue widow buds are getting bigger by the day.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

Those are gonna be some fat ass cola's brotha, nice job!
Keep 'em Green!!


----------



## rzza (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks mah man!


----------



## hic (Aug 3, 2010)

Did a search on michigan and this cool grow journal popped up, Nice looking plants rzza!


----------



## rzza (Aug 3, 2010)

yea lol i was shocked one day when i googled qwerkle and the VERY FIRST link was this thread. 
thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 3, 2010)

...

 

heres those pics as promised plants outdoors are 5 months old just starting to flower...indoor plants are in the 5th week of flower...Great White Shark is the dark shots...same with outdoors, the other bud shot is blue hash..getting cut down the 23rd this month inside and between the 3rd-4th week september outside weather permitting


----------



## rzza (Aug 3, 2010)

JESUS FUCK MAN, you should have your buddy there video tape you choppin them down, id love to see that. on the other hand youll need him to help lol

indoor look great too man keep that shit up!


----------



## rzza (Aug 3, 2010)

you know ive been lookin forward to those pics and you didnt let me down a bit.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 3, 2010)

I got a blue widow seed and was reluctant to pop it but after seeing those shots I might just do it!...also have deisel from dinafem too prolly gonna pop and clone both of them...built me an areoponic cloner and havent lost a single clone since...cost about 70$ but worth it 100%


----------



## rzza (Aug 3, 2010)

buy buddy just bought one for about 70 bucks new but only like 8 spots. i want a big one for like 50 or so spots.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 4, 2010)

ah hhah thats what I was waiting to hear lol...they are truly monsters the tallest one I have is about 10ft not as bushy tho...tose to are the tallest/biggest bushes which each one will produce more than I can imagine...greenhouse seed co says outside 800g per plant I think I can push it one further..lol...

tho those plants are much bigger than I wanted them to be once they have some colas on them there not going to blend with the surroundings much.. but atleast i'll be pulling sept rather than mid october...so ong as I slide thru aug 20-sept I think i'll be ok thats when the helis were out the hardest last year...

I gotta go spray some safers 3-in-1 got a small bug issue and going to take care of mold issues before they appear...plus they say you can spray your buds but I dont do that shit...it just seems like i'll be smoking somthing i dont want to organic or not


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 4, 2010)

mine has 24 sites made out of a roughneck rubbermaid which is the only way to go besides a 5 gal bucket so it doesnt leak everywhere...even the roughneck does if you got the sprayers going in the wrong direction i just used 180 sprayers instead of 360 and faced them inwards and water hits every site..


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 4, 2010)

were getting ahead of things talking about chopping plants lol...I gotta make it there first HEMP found 500 plants in my county...hopefully they get an attaboy! and keep the fuck out!


----------



## rzza (Aug 4, 2010)

lol attaboy...

holy shit 360 spryers? i will buy not diy lol.

you have inspired me to go guerilla next year, ill get all my ducks in a row come early spring. tons of reading before then.


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 4, 2010)

rzza said:


> lol attaboy...
> 
> holy shit 360 spryers? i will buy not diy lol.
> 
> you have inspired me to go guerilla next year, ill get all my ducks in a row come early spring. tons of reading before then.


 Hope your kiddin man! I would slap any of my friends with cards trying to do that...disaster waiting to happen, and when your already legal, yyyyy!


----------



## rzza (Aug 4, 2010)

i know man but pounds per plant rather then "A" pound per light. it sounds sexy, im thinking of doing like a six plant greenhouse on my property with locks and guard dogs and such. otherwise i may find a spot deep in the woods. i dont hear of many people getting caught with guerilla grows, the main risk is losing your plants to the thieving cops.

i do appreciate your concern and ill be concidering this for the next 5 months so well see what happens...


----------



## rzza (Aug 4, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Hope your kiddin man! I would slap any of my friends with cards trying to do that...disaster waiting to happen, and when your already legal, yyyyy!


i hope you concider me a friend and i hope NOT to get slapped at the harvest ball (im sure your going) LOL


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 4, 2010)

rzza said:


> i hope you concider me a friend and i hope NOT to get slapped at the harvest ball (im sure your going) LOL


 Lol for sure man, see you there... just watch your ass out there... heard the boys are already gearing up for arrests. Personally, I'll be leaving all mj related things at home... more interested in the booths and nutrient samples lol


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 4, 2010)

boys easy!! you can grow outside legaly in MI you just gotta build a enclosed dog kennel or have a privacy fence thats completly enclosed with chain link fence on top that way its a closed locked facility...but if you wanna do pure guerila style do it off your property..on state land you run the risk of it getting stolen but if its found by dea your ok..

shit rzza your not that far away from me I should throw a harvest party!...I know if I dont grab a spinpro i'll need clippers lol or im stuck clippin for days

and your right about lbs and keys instead of oz's 1 run outdoors is an entire year or more indoors..

you can sign with dispensery's and they'll pick it up at 4k a lb...now x's that by 10-15 your looking at living free and clear for 6 months to a year


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 4, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> boys easy!! you can grow outside legaly in MI you just gotta build a enclosed dog kennel or have a privacy fence thats completly enclosed with chain link fence on top that way its a closed locked facility...but if you wanna do pure guerila style do it off your property..on state land you run the risk of it getting stolen but if its found by dea your ok..
> 
> shit rzza your not that far away from me I should throw a harvest party!...I know if I dont grab a spinpro i'll need clippers lol or im stuck clippin for days
> 
> ...


 Good pt. Never thought of Just building a fenced in area, and then fencing over the top... hmmm now if only I owned some land in this state lol


----------



## rzza (Aug 4, 2010)

lol spinpro comes before the cloner. i am buying one. i thought about diy but fuck that, i like new shit.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 4, 2010)

If you get that spinpro before sept I'll haveyou come over and help me out! I pay well!

yea I'm big on building my own shit cuz its always cheaper and I can manufature anything, but there isnt any good DIY spinpro's and you can get a new one off ebay for like 350...oh and theres ony 12 sprayers in my cloner, their the 180 degree instead of 360 degree sprayers lol...all it its is 5' total pvc pipe a pond pump irrigation srprayers and neoprene mat for kneeling on...and a tub its super simple..no way I was paying 300 for the name I can write ez-clone in graffiti on the side if I want lol...!!!

it'll look cooler my way hahah

i think I got a few picture let me look...yea the last pic is it put together minus the sprayers..those I found 12 of the 180 degree sprayers that are screw in type, work best and dont clog up plus there only 5$ for 12 and that covers the inside with spray perfect...the pump is 330GPH which may be a bit overkill but the better pressure makes better mist

honestly bro I'll build you one you just pay for materials lol its super easy and deff works just the same and is about 200$ cheaper...other cloners like the big daddy bucket is cheaply made, over priced and only holds like 8 clones, you can build a smaller one with a smaller pump and tub and it would prolly only cost 50$ you could even just build a bubbleponic cloner for 12 clones and that would cost about 30$

everything I got from the depot and had enough PVC for 1.50$ to make 2 sets of guts..which I ended up needing due to using the wrong sprayers first...my clone have been in it for 4 days now and have no signs of stress or yellowing and I didnt cut half the amount of leaf as I would for reg style cloning


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 4, 2010)

I clone with root riot cubes a dome and some trays and clonex gel, total is maybe 25-30 dollars? Roots in 8-10 days and 100% success rate on my previous 3 cloning rounds. Only way I would want an aero cloner would be if I was doing aero or other bare root growing styles... don't like transplanting those fragile roots, the cubes make a nice lil protector.


----------



## fade409 (Aug 4, 2010)

im fixing to build that. just went and got some 3 inch pvs for another project but this looks a sweet deal! good job dude! eating then going back to lowes!


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 4, 2010)

i have a diy aerocloner, roots in 6-12 days with ph'd tap water, no clonex or anything, they stay under 2 13 watt cfl bulbs, 100% success rate on around 40 plants (2-6 plants at a time). i transplant them into dirt with no problems, no shock or slowed growth at all, they take right off once transplanted...the roots are much tougher than you may think...

imo the aerocloner is a much better choice, all you have is the start up cost and then you dont have to sink anymore money into it...like buying clonex and rockwool cubes and such...just my 2 cents.

*klosetbreeder* - is ur cloner leaks let me know and ill tell ya how to leak proof it.


----------



## rzza (Aug 4, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> If you get that spinpro before sept I'll haveyou come over and help me out! I pay well!
> 
> yea I'm big on building my own shit cuz its always cheaper and I can manufature anything, but there isnt any good DIY spinpro's and you can get a new one off ebay for like 350...oh and theres ony 12 sprayers in my cloner, their the 180 degree instead of 360 degree sprayers lol...all it its is 5' total pvc pipe a pond pump irrigation srprayers and neoprene mat for kneeling on...and a tub its super simple..no way I was paying 300 for the name I can write ez-clone in graffiti on the side if I want lol...!!!
> 
> ...


lol i dont know what i was thinkin, so thats it huh? it doesnt look bad either like i thought it would. im thinking of getting the spinpro after this harvest but it might wait till the following ...

cmt hw do ya waterproof it?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 4, 2010)

when I used the 360 degree sprayers and it sparyed hard at the sides it leaked a lil bit, but a soon as i used the 180 sprayers the water dosent hit the corner where the top and tub meet anymore so theres no leak at all...and every area in there gets hit 100% I've got clones in there now from 4 days ago no signs of roots but the clones were flowering for about a week and I didnt know wasnt expecting flowering to start till this week figuring end of sept early oct for harvest but looks like 3rd week of sept will be closer to 9 weeks flowering...

so long as the eye in the sky dont fly my way...-cypress hill...lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 5, 2010)

to waterproof your tubs - put the lid on, drill 6 holes around the outside of the top of the tub, take the lid off and put a line of foam tape around the outside of the lid, put the lid back on and run bolts through the holes you drilled and screw the lid down tight with wing nuts. i tried it with the foam tape on the tub, not the lid, the first time and that didnt work at all....i guess the trick is putting the foam tape on the lid. simple as that. as long as you put a drain and valve in the bottom of your tub, or run a valve out the side of the tub like mine (stinkbud's design) then having the lid screwed down is no problem. i havent had to take the lid of mine once.

i tried using the 180° sprayers but they didnt seem to work as good as the 360° sprayers imo.


----------



## Someguy15 (Aug 5, 2010)

nice tips man, the cats are all over that thing haha


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah fuckin cats...whenever you move something they think its new and they gota come check it out lol...


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 5, 2010)

I forgot all about putting a drain at the bottom of mine...I'm gonna have a fun time pulling it out of the closet and dumping it in the bathroom...well actually drain or not I'd have to move it so I guess I'm fucked either way...lol

but I do like the window sealer and wingnut approach alot...I made a glove box, (mycology) if you dont know what this is its just a tub completly sealed from outside air with gloves going inside the tub so you can do things that need to be sterile inside of it..., but same thing window sealent around the top and the clasp's for the tub barley held the top on so screws would be best never thought of that either


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah thats what i like about the valve comin out of the side of mine, it has a 3/4 garden hose thread adapter on it so i can just hook the hose up to it, run the hose to the sump pump hole (or bathroom in your case), open the valve and let it flow...no luggin around a heavy tub. but im still thinkin of puttin a drain in the bottom cuz the pump leaves a gallon or so of water in the tub.


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok so i gotta new camera finally. Well not really, its new to riu but really i just found the charger to my old camera and tried it out and it worked. I never run the battery down so i figured it was actually broke. Well anyhow ...

Day 49.


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2010)

few more here.


----------



## TopShelfComatose (Aug 11, 2010)

all of these nugs look freakin amazing. Just entering week 8 and youre right on schedule, thats gonna be a fat harvest!


----------



## rzza (Aug 11, 2010)

oh sweet thanks for checkin in. i hope your right


----------



## deprave (Aug 12, 2010)

jesus rzza I AM not worthy!

what is the strain with the giant colas


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 12, 2010)

dam man, thats some nice lookin bud. good work.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking good bro! those buds developed nice..cant wait to go pick up my new digi 600w HPS from the hydro shop its been callin me for months now!..LOL

i'm in the sixth week swell, and I also found out that the blue hash is a quick 50-55 day strain it's looking like its hitting the finish line calyx's are getting swollen quick alot faster than the shark...

heres a few pics for ya didn't get any of the outdoor girls cuz the ol lady was drag'n her feet all day and I had to spray them down with safer's agian more prep work to avoid mold issues later, I guess I do all I can to prevent it and build up agianst it now before it ever happens last year I got it kinda bad will smaller plants tht were alot less dense this year I cant see the opposite side of the plants...and there getting bigger everyday looking like easy 1.5-2lb per for atleast 5-6 of them

but i'll have an update for you on them later since I dont log my shit here lol I just hijack yours !!!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 12, 2010)

*great update man lovin that big kahuna lol im sure the ladies are too 
*


----------



## rzza (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks guys for the compliments...

the big colas that are full of white hairs is the blue widow, im expecting that to go a full 10 or 11 weeks at least. 

kloset which of those pics are sharksbreath? and hijack away my friend, my thread is your thread. cant wait to see the outdoor again.

favre, they DO love the kahuna man, its an awesome hood for sure.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 12, 2010)

the first to pics are great white shark, the second to are the blue hash...and for being a freebie (BH) that shit smells like strait fruit SUPER sweet smell..tho I've heard some bad thing about dinafem basicly not creating there own strains, buying them and reselling "there fem" seeds are some one elses strain they just bought a cut of and then selfed same for greenhouse all of arjans strains like white widow and great white shark are shantibaba's and arjan basicly bought them and said they were his...BASTARDS!!! I liked arjan for a minute there..

I'll have some outdoor updates shortly either later today or for sure tomarrow I'm broke and it's about a 20 minute drive gas $ I really dont have!...LOL pathetic I cant go see my own garden!


----------



## deprave (Aug 12, 2010)

IDK if I buy that, people are always creating rumors like that about every breeder, dinafem has some quality stuff and been around for awhile, powerkush for one a classic. I do kind of beleive the stuff about greenhouse, they just seem really shady imo and I hear that from everyone over and over including that same rumor you mention above involving shantiba...but yea rumors always circulating about any breeder I find, one time had someone write me a a freaking essay about how subcool doctors his photos and his genetics are bad and unstable - the only ones you dont see many bad rumors about usually is the oldschool guys like DJ short and yea MR NICE, makes sense because its hard to perpetuate a negative rumor on pioneers like that


----------



## rzza (Aug 15, 2010)

the white widows are no longer. day 52 chop. i did keep this strain around so i might do a run or two of just the ww considering its so quick and the smoke is unreal...some of you will see


----------



## rzza (Aug 15, 2010)

and a few more ...


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 15, 2010)

dam thats some bomb ass lookin bud. im glad i added white widow to my seed order the other day. nice lookin house too.


----------



## rzza (Aug 15, 2010)

cmt1984 said:


> nice lookin house too.


thanks man hehe i had to go back and see what you meant. you like how i section off the back of the house for a/c purposes lol


----------



## TheRachShow (Aug 15, 2010)

Mmmm... That looks so yummy. I can't wait to see how it turns out... and smokes.


----------



## rzza (Aug 15, 2010)

so which was better that aurora or the g13? i like the g13 it tastes great. did he cure it?


----------



## TheRachShow (Aug 15, 2010)

In my opinion I like the Aurora more. I believe he cured the g13, but i think it could have been cured a little better. The Aurora on the otherhand I think my buddy did a decent job on curing it, it was the third time around and it has a very nice taste, not to mention the nice body buzz.  I'll have to try to get another nug or two from him and let you taste it.


----------



## rzza (Aug 15, 2010)

ive almost smoked that whole nug already. i need to take a break, it takes so much to get me faded these days


----------



## TheRachShow (Aug 15, 2010)

rzza said:


> ive almost smoked that whole nug already. i need to take a break, it takes so much to get me faded these days


I totally understand, it takes me at least two bowls now-a-days to be decently chill.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 15, 2010)

ahh! 2 bowls you guys are wasting too much good weed...shit I smoke half a J and im good...but I dont over do it everyday nor do I smoke everyday my last years harvet lasted me until a month and a half ago and I still have about a half a gram of hash so basicly lasted me an entire year!

I do however smoke a ton of bud wen I dont eat my pills which I plan to quit taking in sept (gonna be rough) and then I'll be an everyday smoker agian, fuck when yoou got a legal right to do it why do anything else and risk getting in trouble?

rzza that vid is exproting right now I'm gonna try to upload to youtube then bust it out in the MI growers thread!!!


----------



## rzza (Aug 15, 2010)

......what vid?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 17, 2010)

the best video known to RIU or even MAN KIND ITSELF!!!!! DUN DUN DUN!!!

hahah not really its pretty shaky I hadnt eaten anything all day and had been drinking redbull..the shakyest part at the end in the tree was cuz I was tryn to balance on the limb while looking thru te camera and there were planes flyin over ...all sorts of shit.. I've been tweek'n lately fucking planes fly over every 20 minutes there's an airport close by and im like inline with there fligt pattern..crazyness..except for it works!


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 17, 2010)

oh and do you bowfish my new RIU freind?..your from the city but you might get down who knows?...lol im building bowfish'n boat october you may have to try the most exciting killing spree thats legal


----------



## rzza (Aug 18, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> oh and do you bowfish my new RIU freind?..your from the city but you might get down who knows?...lol im building bowfish'n boat october you may have to try the most exciting killing spree thats legal


lol it looks fun ...ive seen some on youtube, i never have though....

i live right near st clair shores and i love to go out on the boat but we rarely even fish let alone fish with a weapon lol

we usually enjoy a few cocktails and holler at women.

that said id love to try it out sometime. we can always get at some girls after right? lol

so wheres the video?!


----------



## rzza (Aug 19, 2010)

day 57, under the hps so sorry bout that but i got a few macros (well i tried) and the last pic is my sunflower that just started flowering today, i thought it looks cool with only the half of flower showing.


----------



## cmt1984 (Aug 19, 2010)

dam those are some nice lookin spears.


----------



## TheRachShow (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha, I love the sunflower one. It looks cooler irl though. That thing is massive too. 

Those bud are teasing me, which plants are those, the qwerkles? 

You know how I said I was gonna try to preserve that nug of ww. Well, I lied. had to smoke it, it really is a decent high for just starting to be cured. I just can't wait for it to be at its max potential.


----------



## sirwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

hey bro, nice looking grow. hope all is well. the ww of mine are really taking off, thanks for the previous advice.
peace...


----------



## rzza (Aug 19, 2010)

sirwolf said:


> hey bro, nice looking grow. hope all is well. the ww of mine are really taking off, thanks for the previous advice.
> peace...


thanks sirwolf, im just waiting to see yours bud. i cant wait to see another phenotype.



TheRachShow said:


> Haha, I love the sunflower one. It looks cooler irl though. That thing is massive too.
> 
> Those bud are teasing me, which plants are those, the qwerkles?
> 
> You know how I said I was gonna try to preserve that nug of ww. Well, I lied. had to smoke it, it really is a decent high for just starting to be cured. I just can't wait for it to be at its max potential.


lol no doubt and once its cured ill give ya another nug to make up for that. the bigger and hairier buds are the blue widow, the qwerkle are the better, smaller ones.



cmt1984 said:


> dam those are some nice lookin spears.


thanks i know a couple bw really are lookin like some spears.


----------



## grinonmygrill420 (Aug 20, 2010)

hey rachshow wanna smoke that white widow wit me when u get it, i wouldnt mind trying it out and ill bust out the bubbalicious


----------



## rzza (Aug 20, 2010)

grinonmygrill420 said:


> hey rachshow wanna smoke that white widow wit me when u get it, i wouldnt mind trying it out and ill bust out the bubbalicious


nice avatar


----------



## TheRachShow (Aug 20, 2010)

Rzza, grin's my cousin who I was telling you about. 

I think that pic is from the recent bubbalicious he just recently chopped.


----------



## rzza (Aug 20, 2010)

nice to meet ya grin.


----------



## grinonmygrill420 (Aug 21, 2010)

nice to meet ya too and yeah the avatar pik is from my last crop. smoking it now  mmmm

Btw very nice piks they look amazing


----------



## rzza (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2010)

damn, i want all of your plants in my bed for a few mins.....ill...a give them some special plant food full of protein
really though, they look great. im sub'ed up


----------



## Zink Man (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice plants man im subbed. cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## rzza (Aug 22, 2010)

welcome guys and




at noir for the bed comment. whats that pic in your avatar?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 23, 2010)

lolz its always funny to me to her fellas talking bout takin plants to bed or nutting on bud porn...kinda weird the sexual relationship between a man and his beautiful plants...LOLz I guess that makes me a chubby chaser! hahah lol..

I'm like'n the grow the blue widow deff looks WAY diff then dinafem's picture..the blue hash turned out pretty much like their pic tho...I dont know about the blue fruit but I can tell you its a funky looking plant I have it next to some grape vines outside and the colors match 100% the stems are green and purple they it had wierd deformed leaves (even numbered fingers like 6) and most the big fans are only 5 fingers ...I'll snap some pictures next time I go out it's a very strage plant..like mutant..more than any plant I've ever grown

your plants doo look GREAT tho just super healthy leaves got that nice slight curl at the edges I like that look..the BW shows it really good in few pics

RZZA- forgot to say I'll have a bow rig here pretty soon , just been borrowing a buddys, and a spotlight if you got a boat and know where some carp, gar, cats, or reg pike, we should go youd love it...as for girls usually bowfishing is late like 930pm-230-3am so we'd have to chase skirt before hand and then if we get skunked there then we go fishing, If we DO get the lady's then that calls for joints and de-robe'n LOL


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Aug 23, 2010)

Those pics show some killer buds man. Nice job


----------



## rzza (Aug 23, 2010)

NewbGrower^.^ said:


> Those pics show some killer buds man. Nice job


THANKS ALOT BUD, I LOVE TO HEAR THAT MORE THEN YOU KNOW









Klo$etBreeder said:


> lolz its always funny to me to her fellas talking bout takin plants to bed or nutting on bud porn...kinda weird the sexual relationship between a man and his beautiful plants...LOLz I guess that makes me a chubby chaser! hahah lol..
> 
> I'm like'n the grow the blue widow deff looks WAY diff then dinafem's picture..the blue hash turned out pretty much like their pic tho...I dont know about the blue fruit but I can tell you its a funky looking plant I have it next to some grape vines outside and the colors match 100% the stems are green and purple they it had wierd deformed leaves (even numbered fingers like 6) and most the big fans are only 5 fingers ...I'll snap some pictures next time I go out it's a very strage plant..like mutant..more than any plant I've ever grown
> 
> ...


WHOS THE BLUE FRUIT FROM? I NEVER HEARD OF IT TILL NOW. MY DAD HAS A BOAT AND HE WOULD LOVE THAT SHIT ILL BRING IT UP TO HIM, ILL BET HE WIOULD TAKE US. HES REALLY COOL AND PARTIES MORE THEN ME. HE WAS REBORN AFTER I MOVED OUT 10 YEARS AGO AND HE THINKS HES ABOUT 28 NOW




.

HERES SOME PICS DAY 62 QWERKLE,THE FIRST TWO ARE BW. THERE ARE A FEW REAL GEMS IN HERE. IM ABOUT TO CHANGE MY AVATAR LOL.


----------



## rzza (Aug 23, 2010)

Oops they mix up the pics in a different order. The bw is number 11 and 14.


----------



## rzza (Aug 24, 2010)

few shots from tonight since last night didnt impress ya

im sure you can see the difference between the two strains by now right?


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Aug 24, 2010)

rzza said:


> few shots from tonight since last night didnt impress ya
> 
> im sure you can see the difference between the two strains by now right?


Hey yo Rzza, you lucky SOB...those are absolute beauties for sure. Indeed can see a huge difference between the two, well....i may be lying just a little...my sight might be off a bit (bud size)....they all look HUGE lol

If I can ask man. With the one set of pics you posted, were the plants lst'd, then allowed nature to take its course??? Why I ask Rzza is because there is a pic where it looked like it took on the form of a phoenix. Even if it wasn't ever your intention, they look friggin' sweet.

Keep it up brother, rock on.

BW


----------



## rzza (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks buddy williams!

what i did was i topped them around the sceond and third node. then when they started stretching in flower i posted like 6 stakes all around the pot and tied the major branches down to the closest stake. this opened up the middle and allowed all the buds down there to grow upward like a cola. so i really have no "bottom buds".

thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 24, 2010)

All I can hear in my head is joe dirt saying DAAANG!!!!, lol...ahhh ahahaha so funny...lol those bitche look damn good bro..you got the great indoors down! 

i'll get down with your ol man, my old man is the same way..LOL...he just got into a fight at easy riders last friday some 24-27 yr old dude was drunk and pissed on my ol mans boots, my dad said somthin and the kid told him basicly to fuck off, wrong thing to tell an x-marine! BOOM! blasted that kid, 1 hit, right in the bathroom, layed his ass out...my old man is like 50 somthin, but like a B A biker type just not fat lol..

this pics in the MI grower thread but I figured I'd throw it at you as well since I've tamed the great outdoors..this girl is one of the skinnier but same in height...


----------



## rzza (Aug 25, 2010)

shes a beauty man what strain is that one? that redbull looks good too...


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 25, 2010)

that would be great white shark,, and my retard redneck freind...drinking redbull not wearing camo like some kinda asshole...not even green... when you harvesting? i'd like to shop


----------



## rzza (Aug 25, 2010)

oh i dont know ...im thinkin two weeks on the bw and a month on qwerkle. its crazy too cuz their at day 63 now so were lookin at like 90 days on qwerkle.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mmmmmm vedy nice vedy nice. =) keep up the good work man!! i got a blue venom that like a week 1/2 into flowering.. same genetics.. blueberry adn white widow... wonderin if they will come out lookin the same.. i topped mine tho and ended up with 3 tops.. soo the colas might look a lil diff... anyways. nice job. =)


----------



## rzza (Aug 27, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmmm vedy nice vedy nice. =) keep up the good work man!! i got a blue venom that like a week 1/2 into flowering.. same genetics.. blueberry adn white widow... wonderin if they will come out lookin the same.. i topped mine tho and ended up with 3 tops.. soo the colas might look a lil diff... anyways. nice job. =)


mine were all topped also, above the second node. and thanks for the compliments


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2010)

so i just realized my qwerkles are turning purple. its really pretty to see, ill get some pics tonight. also with the blue widow, if you can look deep into the bud (beyong all the pistils) youll see a deep blue nug. its cool, i have a colorful garden right now


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2010)

heres some pics, i had to do it so you can all see the purple in qwerkle. im not sure youll see it with this size photo but you can see it great when looking at full size. the little girl is some auto that i got as a freebie and its a joke but she smells like gods pussy, i cant wait for that fat joint.


----------



## Zink Man (Aug 28, 2010)

Dang those are some nice buds


----------



## rzza (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks alot zink. pics 16 and 17 show the purple, im kinda stoked about it cuz last round they didnt turn purple, just a tad underneath the buds.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Aug 30, 2010)

WHAT!!! 90 DAYS!!! thats what 12 weeks thought she was a 8-9 week strain I could be wrong tho...shit I neve had a strain go past 9 weeks but I also never buy strains that go that long...crazyness..but that actualy works out thats about when I harvest my outdoor crop about september 20-25th we should mix and match some med's patient to patient of course...

about mid october I'll have everything all done and cured just because the blue fruit and blue hash wont be done until october 10th GWS is abou 4 weeks in right now I'm loving it cant wait to see my girls in full bloom, these are the largest girls I've grown or ever seen and by the time they are done the tallest will be around 15 feet and latly ppl that I have been talking to are telling me I can count on 2-3 elbows a peice I'll shit if its that much...


----------



## rzza (Aug 30, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> WHAT!!! 90 DAYS!!! thats what 12 weeks thought she was a 8-9 week strain I could be wrong tho...shit I neve had a strain go past 9 weeks but I also never buy strains that go that long...crazyness..but that actualy works out thats about when I harvest my outdoor crop about september 20-25th we should mix and match some med's patient to patient of course...
> 
> about mid october I'll have everything all done and cured just because the blue fruit and blue hash wont be done until october 10th GWS is abou 4 weeks in right now I'm loving it cant wait to see my girls in full bloom, these are the largest girls I've grown or ever seen and by the time they are done the tallest will be around 15 feet and latly ppl that I have been talking to are telling me I can count on 2-3 elbows a peice I'll shit if its that much...


p2p mix n match sounds good to me and yea id love to see a 3 pound tree in a month or two lol


----------



## rzza (Aug 30, 2010)

oh and about the flowering times. subcool says 70 days on the qwerkle but last round they were finished around 65. its about day 70 and their not ready but this time their turning purple for sure. the leaf tips are getting super dark purple and some buds as well.


----------



## rzza (Aug 31, 2010)

i really love what these qwerkles are doing right now. its like doubled in trichs since yesterday.


----------



## Zink Man (Aug 31, 2010)

mmmmm bud porn


----------



## rzza (Aug 31, 2010)

its so hard to pick a favorite pic


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice bud shots, see you finally got your hands on a good camera lol I was way interested in querkle until I found out it was a 11-12 weeker. Just throws a wrench in my perpetual, I need strains near 8 weeks. Lookin good tho man enjoy your well deserved harvest coming up.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Sep 2, 2010)

you've really done an awsome job here bro..im glad to see that some ppl have the patience and will actually let there strains finish! lol I'm bad with it I'll cut 1 plant like a week early then another, lol...I just started my blue widow seed and a deisel from dinafem...blue widow says 50-55 days and the deisel is 60-70 days I also will be growing the great white agian I really like it. Its a nice smooth smoke that gets you stoned but not to the point where you cant do anything. Tho myself and a few others have noticed that it does somthing to the brain where it makes it hard to concentrate and you lose your short term memory bad while high, makes everyone smoking it not understand each other so funny tho..

man sucks we wont be seeing a 3lb'r this year...damn HEMP!... next year I'll have 5 plots with 40 "parcels" in each


----------



## rzza (Sep 2, 2010)

someguy, thanks for that and i will enjoy it btw subcool reccomends 70 days on the qwerkle but thats where im at now and its not quite there.

kloset, my bw is at day 70 and not close yet it might be the phenotype, shitty part of getting single seeds did you score your lights yet?


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 2, 2010)

aaaaaaayyyyyooooo! Aight!!!


----------



## rzza (Sep 2, 2010)

dude, i knew you were still around. its been a while and i almost pm you to see how ya been. so .......how ya been?


----------



## Hotsause (Sep 2, 2010)

I love it cant wait to hear final Smoke report and yield. I have a Querk clone going


----------



## TheRachShow (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm super stoked to smoke some of that Querk. Just looks like it's gonna rape me. ( Willingly ofcourse.) 

Rzza, that shit I just got from you earlier has most defiantly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 3, 2010)

rzza said:


> dude, i knew you were still around. its been a while and i almost pm you to see how ya been. so .......how ya been?


I'm good bro. Been busy as fuck. I stop by once in awhile. what's new in the murdah mitten?


----------



## rzza (Sep 3, 2010)

nothin much ditty. waitin out the last week or so before harvest glad to hear from ya.

rachshow-me too man, big time. i cant even finish my morning bowl eh i will though


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 3, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> I'm good bro. Been busy as fuck. I stop by once in awhile. what's new in the murdah mitten?


yeaa man i was wonderin wea youve been at too!! lol. i was sad.. i havent got to see ur avatar in a while. lol


----------



## rzza (Sep 6, 2010)

qwerkles are turning very purple. day 75.


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ohhhhhh boy!!


----------



## rzza (Sep 6, 2010)

im guessing another week eh ditty?


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yup. Ur gonna be happy with that. Awesome fuckn job homie!


----------



## rzza (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks mah man!


----------



## TheRachShow (Sep 6, 2010)

Definately just jizzed myself, those qwerks are so beautiful. Ugh! Can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## rzza (Sep 6, 2010)

TheRachShow said:


> Definately just jizzed myself, those qwerks are so beautiful. Ugh! Can't wait to see finished product.


your about to in a few minutes


----------



## rzza (Sep 6, 2010)

heres the blue widow. also day 75.


----------



## Zink Man (Sep 7, 2010)

Mmmmmmm that looks delicious


----------



## rzza (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you sir! this is why i post pics, i love to hear that.


----------



## rzza (Sep 7, 2010)

its too bad they wont just finish up for me their holdin up the whole operation lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hardroc would be proud bro!!


----------



## rzza (Sep 7, 2010)

i miss him, do you know if he posts somewhere else now? i seen him at gc once but i think he banned from there too.


----------



## rzza (Sep 7, 2010)

that reminds me i should update that thread...


----------



## rzza (Sep 7, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Hardroc would be proud bro!!


any guesses? im think 1.5 to 2 zones?


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 7, 2010)

Easily 2. 


Yeah bro, he's over at Speedyseedz. That's where we've all been. He's just RoC now.


----------



## rzza (Sep 7, 2010)

i totally avoided the site for no reason at all. i had many invites but for some reason i never really looked into it. 

i may now just out of curiosity.


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

all this purple, one day after the last photoshoot. i didnt have my good camera so i just took the one shot.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

dam everything looks so fuckin good. nice work. glad to see the querkle is changing colors for ya this time.


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks dude. where ya been at lately?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

ive been workin 7 days a week the passed few weeks so ive been kinda busy....ive been lurkin though.


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

you guys harvesting some crops on the farm?


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

gettin ready to. gettin all the equipment ready (oil changes, grease, fix shit we broke last year, all that good stuff). we'll be harvesting beans in about 2 weeks then corn in about 3 weeks....here comes the 100+ hour work weeks...


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

oh nice! what kind of beans and what else do you guys have?


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

qwerks are changing daily. so i give pics daily. its how i roll.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 8, 2010)

rzza said:


> qwerks are changing daily. so i give pics daily. its how i roll.


damn .. Great buds Rzza.. subscribed for the rest of the way ..


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

dam those nugs are looking better and better. cant wait to see the finished product.



rzza said:


> oh nice! what kind of beans and what else do you guys have?


we have almost 1000 acres of soybeans and around 900 acres of commercial corn. we also have about 35 angus beef cattle...we just keep the meat for ourselves and sell to a few friends.


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

lovin the angus beef man


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

hell yeah man. nice and fresh too...i just had a steak tonight that was still mooing a couple days ago lol.


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

[youtube]umCAvzCkxGA[/youtube]


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 8, 2010)

lol hell yeah, love that song...havent heard it in awhile.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 9, 2010)

heyy man. lookin GREAT!! i got a question for ya tho.. u see how the tips of ur leaves are kinda light yellow.. and have a tint of purple... is that because its a purple strain/ a strain that has purple in it? i have a super skunk that a lil over 7 weeks into flowering.. and the tips of my leaves are startin to turn purple too.. do u think that it might end up turning a little bit purple? or is that just wishful thinking... lol u can check out my signature if u wanna see pics


----------



## Delta*nine (Sep 9, 2010)

the buds are looking awesome!!! lots of variety gotta love that its nice to have different pheno's and strains. that way you dont get used to smoking just 1 strain.
i always make sure i have as much variety as possible. also how is that Querkle?? i just got a cutting of Subcool/TGA's the Flav all there stuff looks nice but i would rather here it from someone who has grown there genetics. just curious are the genetics stable or is there allot of variation? 
i guess the Flav is- Romulan x Space Queen (80% Rom x 20% SQ) both great strains i just hope whoever took the cut i got has a good eye for selecting keepers!!
any info on there gear would be cool.  other then that keep up the killer work


----------



## sirwolf (Sep 9, 2010)

looking forward to some new pics.gona get some qurkel or vortex seeds soon i hope.


----------



## cmt1984 (Sep 9, 2010)

Delta*nine said:


> i just got a cutting of Subcool/TGA's the Flav all there stuff looks nice but i would rather here it from someone who has grown there genetics. just curious are the genetics stable or is there allot of variation?
> i guess the Flav is- Romulan x Space Queen (80% Rom x 20% SQ) both great strains i just hope whoever took the cut i got has a good eye for selecting keepers!!
> any info on there gear would be cool.  other then that keep up the killer work


i smoked some of The Flav a while back..great smoke, one of my favorites. you'll love it.
tga is about as good as it gets. if you dont know too much about tga check out these links.
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/319805-daily-bud.html
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others.html
http://tgagenetics.com/index_home.php


----------



## Delta*nine (Sep 13, 2010)

yea i no a handful of people who grew there gear and i hear very good thing's about Subcool/TGA!! but i also hear just as much bad stuff about them. 
i just hope the grower had a good eye for keepers and its a killer pheno. i guess he just flowered a bunch of small plants just to find the keeper so i hope it was a good selection.
the pics of his vegging plant looks to have the same exact structure as my Romulan.


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 15, 2010)

Harvest? Echo!....... Echo!.......


----------



## sirwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

hey, how are things going? i finally put up some good pics. got some good white widow pics too. you have some great pics up.


----------



## SmKnMeDs (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh how those Meds look so tempting sitting in jars upon my shelf. But I can't touch until they are finished curing. Thanks to my medicine man Rzza!!


----------



## rzza (Sep 27, 2010)

the smoke has been great and ive been having a blast setting up the new flower room. heres a couple pics including a sneak peak of part of the new flower room.


----------



## TheRachShow (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome Back. 

I'm geeked to see how the new flower room will look with all those cute plants.


----------



## rzza (Oct 2, 2010)

check out my new tables, i built them both for under a hundred bucks. also my sharksbreath clones. their all from one mom so im expecting all one phenotype.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice setup, why the need for the tables again?


----------



## rzza (Oct 2, 2010)

so i dont have to crawl on my knees to water and prune the bottoms. also i plan to upgrade next grow and put some 4x4 tubs on each table for eb n flow.


----------



## traind (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey are you curing right now? Also i have a plant that has been budding for two months now and alt of hairs have turned but the dam thing nonstop spitting out new hairs here and there just wondering if its gonna stop or what this is my first time growing its been flowering for like 10 weeks now.


----------



## rzza (Oct 2, 2010)

my qwerkles flowered for 92 days. have you quit feeding nutes yet? you should be feeding plain water. also raise the lights to about double the height they are now and drop the light schedule from 12/12 to 10/14 and drop the temps.


yes my qwerkle is curing now. and being smoked


----------



## rzza (Oct 2, 2010)

new addition, so bad ass.


----------



## deprave (Oct 3, 2010)

same pots I use now lol...i need to try and start bloom that early


----------



## kether noir (Oct 3, 2010)

you have some beautiful pics in here.


----------



## rzza (Oct 3, 2010)

deprave said:


> same pots I use now lol...i need to try and start bloom that early


i havent actually switched yet, im letting veg a couple weeks under the hps and im about to start my pruning soon



kether noir said:


> you have some beautiful pics in here.


thanks bro, check back soon its gonna get even better


----------



## traind (Oct 3, 2010)

They are outside so not much i can do they don't get alt of light now just in the morning a little because of the season change the sun sets in a different spot so the house blocks it now in the late afternoon. I just noticed that two days ago when i went out late to go look at them,like dam where the sun. So i don't know gonna give em two more weeks max that will be thirteen weeks.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 4, 2010)

Im going crazy WHATS THE SMOKE LIKE lol cant wait to hear yield ether my Querkle is SLOWLY vegging lol


----------



## rzza (Oct 4, 2010)

the taste started out incredible and after a short cure its changed alot. its still great, but different. at first it was quite fruity like a life saver. now its more subtle and weed tasting i guess but aste different (better) than anything else around. the yield this time around wasnt bad, about 2.5 per.


----------



## rzza (Oct 4, 2010)

new house security, meet blackjack.
mystery strain soon to be identified. help me out ceph...
white widow that finishes in like 48 days.
ceph strain, same as the last one.
another mystery ceph strain.
qwerkle mom.
new mom light, t5 4 ft. 8 bulb.


----------



## Danksnaps420 (Oct 5, 2010)

nice looking shit i wish i had a decent camera so i could post up my baby shes at day 63 and looking almost ready to chop down


----------



## rzza (Oct 5, 2010)

i got the camera used online for like $25. its sony 7mp.

so only one? ya got one vegging too?


----------



## rzza (Oct 6, 2010)

this is my new fly trap! its so cool. i just gave him a piece a weed (just in case, ya never know lol)but ya he gobbled it up. along with a few flies and a piece of french fry.


----------



## cmt1984 (Oct 6, 2010)

lol nice. i used to have one of those, i fed it all sorts of stuff....but that eventually killed it. i planned on pickin a couple up to throw in my growroom next time im at mejier....fuckin fruit flies are ridiculous here...


----------



## rzza (Oct 6, 2010)

ive been wanting one for a while now. its dormant season now but whatever.


----------



## Danksnaps420 (Oct 6, 2010)

rzza said:


> i got the camera used online for like $25. its sony 7mp.
> 
> so only one? ya got one vegging too?


only one is almost ready i just harvested some ak-48 and some bubba kush like 5 days ago and i got some more in flower and i got 2 moms im workin on my pereptual harvest i just started and need to work out a few bugs im using soil now but hope to switch to hydro soon.


----------



## rzza (Oct 7, 2010)

cool shit........


----------



## Danksnaps420 (Oct 7, 2010)

ya what kinda soil r u using im using some pro mix atm


----------



## rzza (Oct 7, 2010)

pro mix/perlite 50/50 

i added lime, ewc and blood meal last time. this time was straight up pro mix/perlite.


----------



## rzza (Oct 8, 2010)

flower room day one. 21 sharksbreath, 2 qwerkle, 1 strawberry cough and 1 white widow.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Your setup is nice and clean, I love it! You've got some great looking girls there aswell.!! I'm going to have to go back through and read through this now lol.. Very nice grow homie!!


----------



## TheRachShow (Oct 10, 2010)

Mmmm. I simply cannont wait for this batch of babies.  If they are anything like the last batch of qwerkle, it's going to be a very nice harvest.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 11, 2010)

Damn Rzza. Digging the new flower room and loving the pic of Blackjack!


----------



## rzza (Oct 11, 2010)

aww you remembered to check in and thanks, more pics of blackjack to come.


----------



## rzza (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lookn healthy. Those in pure perilite hempty style? or did u just cover soil with it?


----------



## rzza (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks. i just covered the soil a good two or three inches. its mixed in with the perlite about 30% but i ran out of pro mix and figured what the heck. it looks good and maybe reflects some light but most of all, my local florist has the big 4 cu ft bag on sale for $12.


----------



## rzza (Oct 12, 2010)

by the way that short unknown plant (probably la woman) isnt taller then a party cup and has like 7 or 8 nodes. i cant get a good pic cuz of all the foliage but heres something of the inside....


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> View attachment 1207468
> by the way that short unknown plant (probably la woman) isnt taller then a party cup and has like 7 or 8 nodes. i cant get a good pic cuz of all the foliage but heres something of the inside....


 Looks like an LA to me, extra thick stalk is dead give away on her. nice node spacing on that one.


----------



## rzza (Oct 12, 2010)

oh ok cool man. im waiting on cephalopod to come chime in. he should know for sure which is what. its funny too cuz the lights (t5 8 bulb) are right on top of a few of the taller plants and that plant is the shorter one so you would think it would stretch a bit for the light but nope, its staying stout as can be.


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 12, 2010)

rzza said:


> oh ok cool man. im waiting on cephalopod to come chime in. he should know for sure which is what. its funny too cuz the lights (t5 8 bulb) are right on top of a few of the taller plants and that plant is the shorter one so you would think it would stretch a bit for the light but nope, its staying stout as can be.


 yea she has tight internode spacing, hollow large stems, giant dark green indica leaves, and that real musky, earthy smell.


----------



## rzza (Oct 12, 2010)

well in that case i think i can put a label on her now thanks


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice healthy looking ladies rzza!


----------



## Danksnaps420 (Oct 14, 2010)

nice rzza good to see someone else in the dirty glove doin it right...


----------



## rzza (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks you guys


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

just for the fun of things i thought i would post this craigslist ad really quick. i have never had a more difficult time trying to read and comprehend something. this guy couldnt have even gone through junior high. heres the link... http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/2006201632.html

ill also just copy/paste ....

can be built to grow from 2 clones - 2000 tomatos at one time can indoors veggies all winter long emmmmm freash saled for xmas makes a great for that specil; mmmp poerson in your can be built ion a day u order next day we deliver and set up can also set ur whole grow op and advise on any step in the proscess of processing your own meds systemes by them self will grow up to 17 plant per bin bins can be linked togther and set up top grow as many of what u wanna grow pump has a year warrenty all u have to do is call we install and service our clinets night or day call any time 810 650 4394 just cal;l us we can get u a price on any set up wood like just tell us what thinkikn and well take it from there 

for carded mmmp people we also have clones 
mmmp weed marijuana 420 clone clones cloner aero hydro hydroton net cups air pumps sprayers jets 350 355 327 347 383 400 396 427 454 502 572 grow tent hydro hut 400w 600w 1000w fans ac 110v 220v amp subs speakers chevy ford dodge jeep harily davison honda grow op mediables meds 22s 24s 30s 

LOL there isnt a single punctuation mark and everything is spelled wrong, lol harily davison .....and why is that even a tag anyhow, its not even related.

geez i hope this guy isnt an riu'er.


----------



## Silent Running (Oct 15, 2010)

Holy illiterate demon spawn of hell, Batman! I had to stop midway through due to brain cells committing suicide.


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL i know and i made myself read through it. he even use tags like amps subs speakers and 22s LOLOLOL


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 15, 2010)

damn rzza! looks fuckin fantastic. i can almost smell 'em through the screen, and i gotta say. its giving me a big rubbery one. its a Long and Hard looking plant, Throbbing for you to pick her hairy flower. enough puns i suppose. great job though.


----------



## anomolies (Oct 15, 2010)

Where's your white widow from? I have a Nirvana WW going and the colas are super fat and leafy, that most of the hairs are hidden under the sugar leafs. Kinda weird, i'll see if I can get a picture to show


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

sirwolf said:


> damn rzza! looks fuckin fantastic. i can almost smell 'em through the screen, and i gotta say. its giving me a big rubbery one. its a Long and Hard looking plant, Throbbing for you to pick her hairy flower. enough puns i suppose. great job though.


LMAO. thanks alot, i appreciate that.



anomolies said:


> Where's your white widow from? I have a Nirvana WW going and the colas are super fat and leafy, that most of the hairs are hidden under the sugar leafs. Kinda weird, i'll see if I can get a picture to show


mines from dinafem. yours does sound kinda strange, id love to see that pic too (not the one as your avatar lol).


----------



## anomolies (Oct 15, 2010)

eww dinafem. Joeyweed probably has the better WW.
I'll take a pic tomorrow too dark now.

What exactly does your querkle smell like in veg/flower btw? skunky? fruity?


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

she tastes like fruity pebbles+hash and in flowering she smells just as subcool says, sour grapes


----------



## rzza (Oct 15, 2010)

oh and what do you mean eww? LOL

i only got a freebie seed and i grew it out and cloned it and since then have cloned it some more but yea either i got lucky or dinafems got an extremely fast and VERY potent and tastey ww.


----------



## deprave (Oct 16, 2010)

dude dinafim has some really good strains - I grew the white Siberian it has an awesome sweet fruity smell and flavor and dense nugs it was an amazing plant all around...thats it in my avatar as-o-matter of fact - their white widow is really good rzza is right.. I do got a blue widow seed right now but its going to be a long time before I can pop it, I regret I did not clone my white siberian


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

oh yeah and the blue widow too..... it was nice. 


sup deprave?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

rzza said:


> the pics are labeled. its five days from showing sex and transplant. i promise to get a quality camera before its time for the bud porn.


 looks good man, nice clean grow room- clean lookin plants. looks like you know what your doin. i am also using cns7 but in hydro. i grow deep purple which is querkle x erkle. good job! subd. +rep.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 16, 2010)

qwerkle!!!!!! yeah


----------



## anomolies (Oct 16, 2010)

ah.. I just don't like how when I order seeds I always get free dinafem autoflower/fem seeds.
I hate autoflower.

Anyway, here's the Nirvana WW. Colas are super fat! Anyone ever seen a cola with so many leaves?

In the beginning it had a skunk smell but now it kinda has a light orange smell. weird eh? What's WW suppose to smell like? 
I'm gonna pollinate a small amount of bud with a mutant Qleaner I had and see what happens.


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks aeviaanah, its my pride and joy and lately its been getting my attention for hours each day.

T33, lol those are my exact words bro.


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

that shit look great man. my ww always smells and taste like straight up weed in the rawest form. no fruity smells or anything just plain old hashy dank. i love it. thanks for postin the pics.


----------



## anomolies (Oct 16, 2010)

Is it kinda weird looking though? Doesn't look like other nirvana WW i've seen. Or is that just how they look before the buds start swelling?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Is it kinda weird looking though? Doesn't look like other nirvana WW i've seen. Or is that just how they look before the buds start swelling?


 looks good man, these outdoor or indoor?


----------



## anomolies (Oct 16, 2010)

outdooooor


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Is it kinda weird looking though? Doesn't look like other nirvana WW i've seen. Or is that just how they look before the buds start swelling?


which are you talking bout? the ww in my pics?


----------



## anomolies (Oct 16, 2010)

nah my ww, it's hella leafy!

got dry weight on your plants yet?

and wow how'd your querkle go 13 weeks?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

anomolies said:


> nah my ww, it's hella leafy!
> 
> got dry weight on your plants yet?
> 
> and wow how'd your querkle go 13 weeks?


did your plants possibly go into flower then revert back to veg? this is what happened to these plants, they look similar to yours.






bubba kush


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

rzza said:


> nice...patient checkin in, i love it.


check out the journal rzza.


----------



## rzza (Oct 16, 2010)

anomolies said:


> nah my ww, it's hella leafy!
> 
> got dry weight on your plants yet?
> 
> and wow how'd your querkle go 13 weeks?


they were choppable i guess at 2 months but they werent totally there so i just let em go.

dry weight was close to 3 oz on each plant. they didnt really vary more then a couple grams but one qwerkle was just over three.


----------



## anomolies (Oct 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> did your plants possibly go into flower then revert back to veg? this is what happened to these plants, they look similar to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, but they stretched, and wouldn't flower until I repotted them. Didn't look rootbound, I think it just didn't have enough roots to support all the foliage and would always look droopy.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 18, 2010)

Ive heard if you water with ice cold water last 2 weeks when flushing it really makes them purple? Ever heard it, or tried it?


----------



## rzza (Oct 18, 2010)

ive heard it. i think it sresses them too much to have roots and foliage such different temps. i think its best to just drop the ambient temps.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> ive heard it. i think it sresses them too much to have roots and foliage such different temps. i think its best to just drop the ambient temps.


 Yes, I agree.


----------



## rzza (Oct 21, 2010)

anyone using budtrader should read this ....

http://calpotnews.com/medical-marijuana/former-usf-player-dies-in-budtrader-deal-turned-robbery/


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 21, 2010)

rzza said:


> anyone using budtrader should read this ....
> 
> http://calpotnews.com/medical-marijuana/former-usf-player-dies-in-budtrader-deal-turned-robbery/


 wait wait, so the guy who got shot and died was attempting robbery? and the woman/protector gets charged with murder???...interesting scenario.

Still have a hard time having any sympathy for robbers...sort of righteous justice I guess.


----------



## Kruzty (Oct 22, 2010)

Purple only comes from real purple strains and not by stress. If the leafs are purple then you've got problems. You can stress them purple or blue but it will be just the leafs and you'll loose yeild. I use to do that back in the 80's but now run true purple strains which are a ton better and look way better...


----------



## rzza (Oct 22, 2010)

no arguements in this thread LOL 
but i think its common knowledge that at the end of the season when temps drop to the fifties, plants colors begin to change. this happens to foliage and we call it autumn colors. this isnt a misnomer, it actually happens. its happening right now, go look out the window. 

now your argument that purple strains look better well....perhaps thats true but yes i think the colder temps will alter the plants (including the flowers) color.... 

I ran the same strain (purple strain) two crops in a row and the second one got much more purple and i attibute that to the colder temps (i ran colder temps in an attempt to color the buds more).

all this said, i dont really care about purple, i simply care that my buds look great.


----------



## rzza (Oct 22, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> wait wait, so the guy who got shot and died was attempting robbery? and the woman/protector gets charged with murder???...interesting scenario.
> 
> Still have a hard time having any sympathy for robbers...sort of righteous justice I guess.


i have zero sympathy for thieves.

in the article it said that the guy was there to act as a protector but he was the protector LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2010)

so what r u growing in and do you have a pic of the room as a whole.. i wanna see how your catching run off..... and your set up i looked through a shitload of this thread saw a lot of pics but couldnt find a whole room pic


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2010)

hi corey, the only thing i have for runoff is the 4x4 tables and i lined the floor with a white plastic. i have calculated the amount of liquid to put in each pot to get minimal runoff and the water just sit on the tables for a few minutes before the soil absorbs it back into the pots. an hour later i come in with a towel and just wipe down any soil sediment on the tables/floor. its not messy though at all, really.

flushing is another story now. however its still simple. i just do what i gotta do and then use a shamwow on the plastic floor.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2010)

so what r u using as a medium and do you have a drip system or do you water by hand? and also how often do you water.........by the way im SUBED 

AWSOME GROW


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2010)

cool thanks for taggin along. its a soilless medium about 50% and the other half is perlite. i water/feed by hand. im soon gonna incorporate a drip system and go hempie style. i like perlite so much lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2010)

so how often do you have to water somthing like that? im growing in soil now but thinking about switchin it up. i already have a drip system installed that i was using for soil but stopped using it because i wanted a more one on one experience with my plants(it helps you spot def's and look more closely at what going on)


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh ok yea i can dig that. Well the soilless medium is just like your soil, its just synthetic (fake). I use pro mix bx. I just happen to use alot of perlite with it so they get thirsty every three days at this point, just over a couple weeks into 12/12.


----------



## Jamexican (Oct 27, 2010)

Whats goin on Rzza long time you disapeared for a while and Ican see why nice bloom room big upgrade from the tent you had going. Love the plants lookin nice and healthy. I'm still trying to get something out of the Querkle grew it a lil different, but basically are growing the same, but this time with more budz yeah! I got some new genetics and around 25 Blue Cheese seeds, which imma try and inbreed those the finest female and best looking male that I find out of the batch and throw away the others


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2010)

hey mex, glad ya popped in. dont throw em away man, ill take the fems lol

i got some new genetics too. i have five moms ...la woman, sleestack, lsd, ogkush #18 and sharksbreath. also for the following grow after next i have motavation and white devil.

sweet avatar, your not running a journal?


----------



## jimmernmi (Oct 30, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in and tell you how great your thread is for info and bud porn. I am in MI as well, and I am looking forward to the day that I can grow legally. I am currently gathering the materials and tools for a 3 room (stage?) grow. I amazed at the results you are getting from soil and not hydro/aero. How much of a jump did your electric take with your lights, are you running it all off one breaker circuit? Had any unwanted visitors? I ask because I am loathe to put my name on a list some fed can get ahold of. Thanks! And again...great work my friend!


----------



## rzza (Oct 30, 2010)

hey jim thanks for the compliment.
i am running everything from (2) 20 amp dedicated breakers. my bill is around 175 a month right now.

unwanted visitors ....everyday lol. i mean only once was there a sweat, my landlord same oeronce and said he wanted to come inside to check things out. i said no its nt even legal i need a notice so e said see ya in 24 hours. i broke own everything and moved it to a warehouse within five hours. i mean it didnt really matter if he fund it im legit, i just didnt want anyone to know. ya know? other than that nothing really.

about the feds...thy have no access to a list of names. your promised to be kept confidential.


----------



## hic (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks for sharing the grow rzza. I will also vouch for the fact cooler temps can bring out beautifull colors in the buds. Sweet Tooth being a prime example of action - reaction.


----------



## rzza (Oct 30, 2010)

hic, i thought youd never stop by. mah man.


----------



## rzza (Oct 31, 2010)

pictures coming tomorrow. i cant wait to show you guys this sea of green.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 1, 2010)

rzza said:


> pictures coming tomorrow. i cant wait to show you guys this sea of green.


Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2010)

still lurking waitin for some pics


----------



## rzza (Nov 1, 2010)

wait no longer my friends and screw the pics....i have boring video this time.

[youtube]Wiadnpwj5UE[/youtube]


----------



## Jamexican (Nov 1, 2010)

rzza said:


> hey mex, glad ya popped in. dont throw em away man, ill take the fems lol
> 
> i got some new genetics too. i have five moms ...la woman, sleestack, lsd, ogkush #18 and sharksbreath. also for the following grow after next i have motavation and white devil.
> 
> sweet avatar, your not running a journal?


Nice I'm also got the OG #18 sounds amazing, I love Attitude so money I got Rocklock, Kandy Kush, and Pineapple Express as my UFO freebies. I do have a journal but I still haven't figured out how to add a link to my signature heres a link to it ( https://www.rollitup.org/organics/379573-growin-super-soil-genitics-rep.html ). The avatars from my last grow with the blue cheese's skyscraper budz, which turned out to be amazing smoke, but not my favorite.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn that is a sweet sog! Let's go swimming.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 1, 2010)

rzza said:


> wait no longer my friends and screw the pics....i have boring video this time.
> 
> [youtube]Wiadnpwj5UE[/youtube]


 I was suppose to get 2 lights in my walk in closet! damnit, I'm jealous of your space! All the girls look healthy tho, how long left?


----------



## rzza (Nov 1, 2010)

thank you guys. its day 20ish right now so im thinking around new years.


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 1, 2010)

beautiful plant my friend very good job keep up the good work and you will have some good buds


----------



## rzza (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks. does your name refer to the strain blue moon? i had some in vegas and to this day its my favorite score.


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 2, 2010)

its just something my friends called me cuz i love the strain blue moon so yea i guess it does


----------



## rzza (Nov 3, 2010)

cool man, certainly its good stuff. you know which breeder you like? dj short?


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 3, 2010)

dj short is one of my favorites great growing skills i love the blue moon of course and also flo, but my favorite breeder is stoney girl gardens in Oregon because they have a bud i use to replace my 20mg oxycodon its called wrex and its REALLY potent but thats only when im in the states visiting my mom or friends but when im back home in Holland sensi seed bank is the best in my opinion whats yours?


----------



## rzza (Nov 3, 2010)

tga so far, im currently looking for blue moon.


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

ok alot of the branches decided to stretch alot more than others so yesterday i tied down the tall ones and now the canopy is very even. i assume im mostly done with the stretch now as well since im in the third week, we will see. its 25 days-ish.

[youtube]-wBR0bH6PEU[/youtube]


----------



## jimmernmi (Nov 4, 2010)

B-E-A-Utiful work rzza!


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks jimmer


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 4, 2010)

beautiful man beautiful! very great job they look plump and healthy. oh and if you want your baby girls to grow taller and not bushier then trim all the side branches and your baby girls will shoot up with all her might, it will also give you really big tall nugs instead of all these little ones and i promis you it is worth it


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 4, 2010)

oh rzza i forgot my favorite breeder is green house seeds and to be more specific arjan roskam cuz he bred the best super lemon haze, super silver haze, and bubba kush i have ever smoked


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 4, 2010)

and thats my favorite breeder in Holland not in the world haha


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

i havent tried any of his strains. im interested in them, i just havent ventured there yet.


----------



## RichiRich (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow... Impressive as shit!!!

What size are the buckets for your plants? In veg? In flowering?

I am thinking of having around 30 to 40 plants - do you think two 1000 watters would be enough, in comparison with your set up and your experience?


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks, their in flower now. four gallon pots.

if you keep em close together like mine you can fit 32, four or five gallon pots under 2 1k.


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking as good as every rzza.


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

about as good as that avatar


----------



## RichiRich (Nov 4, 2010)

rzza said:


> thanks, their in flower now. four gallon pots.
> 
> if you keep em close together like mine you can fit 32, four or five gallon pots under 2 1k.


Ok, great - I really hope the lights will be powerful enough to penetrate the canopy and all. 

Thanks!

P.S.

If I'm not mistaken, I would have to veg for 1 month, is that correct? I vegged 2 months on my last grow, but they were only 6 plants under a 600 w...


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

in my situation yes i went about 5 1/2 weeks of veg.


----------



## RichiRich (Nov 4, 2010)

rzza said:


> in my situation yes i went about 5 1/2 weeks of veg.


Ok - sorry for hijacking your thread there  thanks for the info! Will be doing exactly as you advised. Good luck - can't wait to see your harvest!


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 4, 2010)

if you ever do you have to try them. i dont remember what site it was but you can get some of his seeds and from the look of it your a very experienced grower so i know you could pull it off :]


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 4, 2010)

hey richirich another piece of advice when your growing your baby girls, when their about to flower trim all the side branches (thats if you want a taller plant and not a bushier one) and they will put all their power to the top of your plant and your buds will but huge about the size of your calf probably even bigger and they will be very resiny because your plants wont be worrying about getting wider and can focus on the tall fat flowers :] hope this helps


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 4, 2010)

wow.... very impressive man. very very nice. +Rep. im jealous man. wish i had space like my.. instead of my lil dinky closet. =/


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

shit, that closets in a room isnt it?


thank you btw


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks man (if your talking to me that is haha) one of my brothers in cananda told me that and it works very very well and what type is your plant and how high is your closet or well how much grow room do you have in their with the lights and all and i can tell you if you have enough space because you take how tall your girl can get and add about a foot and a half (it might even be less but its just in case ya know (; ) and you could probly pull it off


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 4, 2010)

hey rzza have you ever heard of wrex?


----------



## rzza (Nov 4, 2010)

i dont think so. what is it?


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a back cross of a strain called pittbull. Wrex is used to replace morphine and if you ever see it or hear about it get it because it is worth it, plus is you find it's seeds it flowers in 32 days! It only puts out about 2 or 3 ounces but you won't need more tuen that cuz that much would last you a looooooooong time


----------



## rzza (Nov 6, 2010)

really? where can i acquire the genetics? is it even possible?


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 6, 2010)

it's a back cross with pittbull on p91 (pittbull is made with crossing sugar plum and p91) that's all I know and if you type in stoney girl gardens you should be able to buy some of the wrex seeds and il check it out to be sure


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea it gives you all the info on wrex and it is really easy to grow and flowers in 32 days and you get 3-5 ounces with it


----------



## rzza (Nov 7, 2010)

sucks man, their only in three states and in order to get them you must swear to not let the genetics cross any borders making it impossible for me to get. im writing them an email to try to become a breeder for them and start em up in michigan.


----------



## deprave (Nov 8, 2010)

are you topping all of them or ?


----------



## rzza (Nov 8, 2010)

yeah they were all topped in various locations depending on the shape and height.


----------



## berka9 (Nov 8, 2010)

Have just finished reading thread, fantastic. Really inspiring - and the quality of the buds are amazing. Rzza keep doing what you doing man!


----------



## rzza (Nov 8, 2010)

berka9 said:


> Have just finished reading thread, fantastic. Really inspiring - and the quality of the buds are amazing. Rzza keep doing what you doing man!


well geez man, thanks. that means a whole lot to me. i really like your avatar btw.


----------



## deprave (Nov 9, 2010)

rzza you continue to be a source of inspiration for me in this hobby, keep up the good work


----------



## rzza (Nov 9, 2010)

deprave said:


> rzza you continue to be a source of inspiration for me in this hobby, keep up the good work


thanks and i certainly will. CANT STOP. WONT STOP.

deprave i remember when you had very few posts and you were starting construction of your flower room with little knowledge of our game. you came a long ways yourself. i thought you were part of a team though, right? but did yopur buddies leave ya hangin?


----------



## rzza (Nov 9, 2010)

burmese kush has purple leaves. pretty cool. also i cant stop smelling the strawberry cough, it smells like a strawberry. so i took a cutting this morning and cut the buds off and now will reveg her.

ill label the pics.

View attachment 1258881
View attachment 1258880

edit:you can mouse over the pics for the title.


----------



## rzza (Nov 9, 2010)

these are all pics of my sleestack mother.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 9, 2010)

rzza said:


> these are all pics of my sleestack mother.


 is the attached one what it started as? if so nice save, that's one shitty clone lol


----------



## rzza (Nov 9, 2010)

haha no its not, i meant to make that one large also. its a motavation cutting thats in water, it came from a buddies garden and its under 50 days flower so id like to save it. bottom leaves turned white and top turned deeeep purple.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice Grow rzza + rep!


----------



## rzza (Nov 9, 2010)

Delta*nine said:


> the buds are looking awesome!!! lots of variety gotta love that its nice to have different pheno's and strains. that way you dont get used to smoking just 1 strain.
> i always make sure i have as much variety as possible. also how is that Querkle?? i just got a cutting of Subcool/TGA's the Flav all there stuff looks nice but i would rather here it from someone who has grown there genetics. just curious are the genetics stable or is there allot of variation?
> i guess the Flav is- Romulan x Space Queen (80% Rom x 20% SQ) both great strains i just hope whoever took the cut i got has a good eye for selecting keepers!!
> any info on there gear would be cool.  other then that keep up the killer work


hey thanks, somehow i missed a few of these posts, i didnt see em somehow. there is someone growing the flav here and they have a journal, it looks so good. the qwerkle is the best thing in my garden and i think that tga rocks.






SmKnMeDs said:


> Oh how those Meds look so tempting sitting in jars upon my shelf. But I can't touch until they are finished curing. Thanks to my medicine man Rzza!!


and this is one of my patients, a good friend and he said to me the other day that i never respond to him on here. lol i dont know how i missed these...


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 9, 2010)

Great thread and pics. I'm actually doing some seed shopping as we speak and I'm looking at some next generation and TGA. Now I know I gotta get my hands on some of that TGA gear. I wish u success!

Thanks man!


----------



## deprave (Nov 10, 2010)

rzza said:


> thanks and i certainly will. CANT STOP. WONT STOP.
> 
> deprave i remember when you had very few posts and you were starting construction of your flower room with little knowledge of our game. you came a long ways yourself. i thought you were part of a team though, right? but did yopur buddies leave ya hangin?


 na we still at it


----------



## rzza (Nov 10, 2010)

right on.


----------



## TheRachShow (Nov 10, 2010)

Damn, that picture of the slee mother looks nice. It still looks way nicer in person.  

I'm super stoked for that strawberry though, so far that plant is my fav. I can't get over the powerful smell of strawberries when walking into your garden. It's crazy, especially cause theres only one of them in there.


----------



## rzza (Nov 11, 2010)

> I'm super stoked for that strawberry though, so far that plant is my fav.


how could it not be... well unless you dont *love* strawberries lol


----------



## Jamexican (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok so my third time trying to post and rollitup really needs to fix that glitch! but Amazing grow again Rzza mad pops. Lovin the Strawberry I wish I had that smell goin on in my box right now! And yes TGA kicks major ASS love the Querkle, I wish mine didn't have a powdery mildew problem or I would keep this starin goin the trickis to veg it for a looooong time because it barely stretches at all during flower! Happy growin and smokin yall have a good one!


----------



## rzza (Nov 13, 2010)

yea man the strawberry is somethin else, i swear. im very excited for that one to finish up.

your qwerkle turn purple? around what week or day?


----------



## Jamexican (Nov 14, 2010)

It's turning purple as we speak at the 6-7th week with snowstorm ultra great stuff huge difference very much recommend it. You get supreme buds seriously takes your buds to the next level and only settin me back $26.


----------



## rzza (Nov 14, 2010)

i dont like to use any of that stuff. no sweet no budcandy no gravity nada. just ph water and the cns line of nutes. seldom do they get the nutes tho. the nute line has grow bloom and ripe. they usually get 2 feedings of each with alot of water in between meals. oh and speaking of purple.... my burmese kush, along with the qwerkles are turning purple. well i take that back, the qwerkles are, the burmese has turned lol. its just the leaves though, the buds remain bright green. i will snap pics whenj i go there today. itll be around 5-ish.


----------



## rzza (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## rzza (Nov 14, 2010)

can anyone spot the burmese kush? LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2010)

wow beautiful plants


----------



## rzza (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks corey. the purple leaves are gorgeous i wish i had a whole sea of those.


----------



## Jamexican (Nov 14, 2010)

hahahaha man so money! Wish I could have a room to grow in so jealous much respect bro!


----------



## rzza (Nov 15, 2010)

thank you mex. i wish i had a bigger room for them. we always wants more


----------



## TheRachShow (Nov 15, 2010)

DAMN!!!!!! Dude, that Burmese is looking fucking crazy. I can't wait to see it up close and personal.  What day flower are they at?

And what's been up man? You have any meds??


----------



## rzza (Nov 15, 2010)

your not answering your pm? whats up rach?


----------



## alan whittington (Nov 16, 2010)

subbed a few days ago, been loving watching these plants get continuously better, if i could give ya rep for your intense grow i would but i just so happen to be a noob so.. meh.. probs bro. loving those kush's


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

welcome mate. were both enjoyin this bro


----------



## BenSmokin (Nov 16, 2010)

Incredible! Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## deprave (Nov 16, 2010)

looks really pro man, I can never get my canopy that even cause each plant in my flower room is different strain/age/something, i guees if I topped all of em it would be more even, is that why you choose to top?


----------



## alan whittington (Nov 16, 2010)

deprave said:


> looks really pro man, I can never get my canopy that even cause each plant in my flower room is different strain/age/something, i guees if I topped all of em it would be more even, is that why you choose to top?


he probably tops for more than one reason. if i had a guess it's because you get more colas, which is more end product as well as more even growth


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks guys, i choose to top because topping combined with lst=heaven on earth. i mean, i can get three oz from a plant thats 4 nodes and twelve inches tall. 

btw, there are 7 strains in that sea


----------



## alan whittington (Nov 16, 2010)

7 Strains?? that's crazy.. but who doesn't like a good variety. i'm trying to get a list of everything for my grow to get started. i'm going with purple kush organics, if you have any knowledge that could help hit up my link. that's a beautiful sea of green though (and purple)


----------



## deprave (Nov 16, 2010)

yea I never really increased my yield from topping/fim but If I topped ALL of my plants it might be a different case because I would have a more even canopy..I sure do like the bushes I have grown from topping its much more pretty to look at and a lot more fun thats for sure, when do you usually top your plants rzza


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

about two weeks before 12/12, then i lst them about two weeks into 12/12 and then again around 3 weeks.


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

and i agree its much more fun and nice to look at multi cola plants heres my fav one.


----------



## alan whittington (Nov 16, 2010)

those truly are some beautiful buds..


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks, i just realized that i posted a dry pic of qwerkle and alive blue widow, i meant to show both bw. you get the idea


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

dang man i am definitely subbed and i have my seat pulled up and bolted down!


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

nice! glad t have ya here pine!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Loving the beautiful sea. It would be fucking epic if it was all bermese looking leaves, orange and purple. I've actually had some of the bermese from a local despensery, it's almost 100% sativa right?


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

Qwerkle.


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> Loving the beautiful sea. It would be fucking epic if it was all bermese looking leaves, orange and purple. I've actually had some of the bermese from a local despensery, it's almost 100% sativa right?


im not sure. it has the thin leaf structure and its twigy-ish. but its flowering fast, keepin up with her friends.


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2010)

strawberry cough.


----------



## TheRachShow (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice pics dude, still doesn't compare to what they look like in person. Lovin em!


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Nov 16, 2010)

looking might nice my friend, mighty nice.


----------



## deprave (Nov 17, 2010)

yea rach pics never do a garden justice...ya I think im leaning towards topping and LST all my plants much like you do rzza...Its going to be awhile before I get a full flower room converted to topped plants only but yesterday I topped a whole bunch in my veg room


----------



## rzza (Nov 17, 2010)

cool, you postin pics in your journal?


----------



## deprave (Nov 17, 2010)

na, i have decided against doing any journal for now - I would never keep up with it really thats the main reason, My camera is also a big pain in the butt...maybe I will do one soon, id like to..you guys should join us in "live chat" here on RIU (top left corner of your screen right now) ..I do post a pic there every now and then, we have some good growing discussions and a good group of michigan growers on there.


----------



## rzza (Nov 20, 2010)

im laughing so hard at the 30 second mark...

[youtube]-WCj7S3Ha68[/youtube]


----------



## GFOYLE (Nov 20, 2010)

That is so messed up, but SO FUNNY! LOL!


----------



## rzza (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol .


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 20, 2010)

lmfao, that poor lady.


----------



## rzza (Nov 20, 2010)

Poor dog... He didnt even know how nasty that is.


----------



## cmt1984 (Nov 20, 2010)

rzza said:


> Poor dog... He didnt even know how nasty that is.


lol good point.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 21, 2010)

rzza said:


> im laughing so hard at the 30 second mark...


Lol nice tube find. She's totally acting a little though imo.


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Nov 21, 2010)

Rzza I have been subbed to your journal for a long time but I havnt checked it out in a while. Holly shit bro. congrats on the harvest you are about to have


----------



## rzza (Nov 21, 2010)

thank you tower. its nice to think of it as a soon to be harvest. it still has a while yet they still get two feedings of ripe and then i have 30 days from then. i dont think it will be this year. it should be a great start to 2011 though


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Nov 21, 2010)

You flush for 30 days? I bet you have the best tasting herb.


----------



## rzza (Nov 21, 2010)

i dont flush really to achieve the same things as many others. i simply stop feeding them for the last month and let them finish off [mature] and die.


----------



## berka9 (Nov 22, 2010)

rzza said:


> strawberry cough.
> 
> Smoked some strawberry cough a few weeks ago, lovely fruity pebbles in your mouth flavour - nice strong HIGH, beware the cough....
> 
> ps. burmese kush is looking super - look forward to seeing the end product. Damn i would love to taste that.....


----------



## deprave (Nov 22, 2010)

dont think rzzas shit makes u cough he prolly cures it right 

but ya I also flush for 3 weeks to a month typically...let everything start dieing and the plants finish


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Nov 22, 2010)

Im trying to wrap my head around this. So Querkle for example is supposed to finish in 55-65 days lets say 9 weeks....So you would feed for the first 5 weeks then plain water the last 4? 

I run aero tables and I flush for 10 to 14 days for clean burning good tasting herb. I have some moms(in soil) that are ginormous. So I will be doing a soil run. I know a lot of growers flush for the last 2 weeks when doing soil but it seems like their shit isnt as smooth as mine. I thought it was just because they were diff strains. I am starting to wonder if they are not flushing for long enough.

What do you guys think?


----------



## rzza (Nov 22, 2010)

wel i think that flushing does nothingto the taste of the meds. i dont think its getting any nutes out bla bla but to answer your first question, if im growing a 55-65 day strain i finish on nutes around day 50 and then just plain water for the next thirty days. in other words, i like to go a bit further thanbeeders suggest.


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Nov 22, 2010)

So your telling me that if you feed your plants full strength nutes then harvest a couple days later.....it will taste the same as using straight water for the last 2 weeks?

Im not trying to argue with you or anything. I think your work speaks for itself. im curious about why you are doing things different then what I have done or seen done. Seems like if you take a strain that is supposed to be at its prime at 8-9 weeks past that window THC degredation would take effect. 

Have you ever checked your trics with a scope at harvest time?

You dont have to answer any of this if you dont want to. I wont take offense. Much respect.


----------



## rzza (Nov 23, 2010)

im not offended by your questions at all. and unlike most people on these boards i dont concider it an argument either, more like a debate (that i always win hehe). so yes if you take a white widow (for example) at ay 55 feed it full strength nutes and choip it down at day 56, you wont taste any nutes. i find it silly that people actually think that nutes will be present as if flushing will wash out the buds or something.

ive always had these feelings and with my recent harvest of qwerkle i did an experiment. i started 3 of them (from same mom) on the same date, flowered at the same time and harvested one at 70 one at 80 and one at 90 days. i had stopped feeding at day 65. between all three plants there was almost ZERO difference. they all had the same weight, taste and smell. they all burned well with and without a cure. the ONLY difference was the amount of purple and one might argue that the 90 day was more potent. 

you also asked if it will depreciate in potency and from what ive read, yes it will but from experience i can say that it takes more than a few months of 12/12.

yes i have a scope and i watch the trichs alot. imo its not important to watch them because they change before other factors change. iow, you should watch trichs, pistils and overall color/texture of the buds. the trichs start turning amber FIRST [usually]. then the pistils turn brown and then the pistils receed into the buds and the texture changes to what we like to put in our grinders and pipes. if you concentrate on the color of trichs you will certainly harvest early.


----------



## deprave (Nov 23, 2010)

rzza speaks the truth, wise words...

like he says..The reason to flush is to let the plant finish it has nothing to do with flavor but it does have a lot to do with the end product in a sense...here is a section from a book on cannabis maturation I found very helpfull when I was starting: http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-grow-guide/cannabis_maturation_harvesting.html

Like rzza is saying...you look for all the signs of maturation and then you start to look at your trichs..If the vast majority of your trichs are opaque or amber with big mushroom heads and some are leaning you are near the peak potency and this is when to harvest..


----------



## ToWeRdog and FloWeRGirl (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with the things you guys are saying about when the plant is mature. I hardly ever use my scope anymore. Any strain that doesnt finish in 9 weeks or less I toss it but I run aero tables and I like to have everything finish in about the same amount of time. Thanks for posting the link.

I do disagree with your statements about flushing. I will leave it at that. 

To each his own. I think we are all after the same thing. Quality meds.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 6, 2010)

Haven't seen your thread in a few bro looking great wish I could throw some pics up but I'm still lacking a working computer lol. Sucks I usually hit RIU up once a day now it's like once a month I got a canopy just like yours though it's 5'x6' 30sq feet of plant tops it's a beautiful thing isn't it lol i spend most of my day in there lol


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 6, 2010)

hey rzza,,, just stopping in to say wuz up......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2010)

hey rezzzzzz imalso just sayin wazup wheres the pics


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 10, 2010)

Where are the pics of this fantasical bud that I am smoking?

Someones slacking..


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 10, 2010)

No shit, hooks us up rzza whats good.


----------



## rzza (Dec 10, 2010)

Someguy15 said:


> rzza whats good.


Errthangs good mate 

pics coming soon.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 10, 2010)

I gotta jump into your debate. The way I see it is like this flushing itself doesn't take the nutes out of the plant your plants cell walls are built with what you put into it ie the reason ppl like organic taste over chem nutes. Flushing removes salts and the left over nutes in the soil itself and forces the plant to use up it's reserve. With soil grows it's alot harder to remove the nutes compared to hydro where the water is in direct contact with the roots alone and there is no stored nutes in surrounding medium. I do the same as rzza and stop feeding ahead of time so by the recommended "2 week flush" there are no leftover nutes in the soil and then theyre taking in plain water and using there reserves up completely. But at the same time your plant is already chemically enhanced at a cellular level and the only way to achive a superb clean smoke is veganicly growing This is the closest to nature as you can get by basing all forms of nutrient being plant based as it would be in nature. Building cell walls with plant rather than chemicals. 

The harsh smoke comes from curing incorrectly. Curing is the most important part of growing next to actual cultivation. 

Basicly removing all nutes ahead of the flush to get the plant to use up all the extra nutrient leftover in plant will help but not singnificantly enough to make the plant taste that much different, tho a nuked plant will be worse than a flushed plant. 

Rzza has the right idea, there's no point in flushing when you fed the plant a few days before theres not enough time in 2 weeks the reserve will still Be in the plant at harvest. 

If you look into veganic growing there is no flushing at all no Ph balancing and the plants smoke is incredibly smooth and tasty even though your harvesting 100% green living plants. It's just the difference of what the plants cell walls are made up of. 

Yo rzza I texted you the other day did I get a wrong number or did u just get a random weed picture lol


----------



## deprave (Dec 14, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> so by the recommended "2 week flush" there are no leftover nutes in the soil and then theyre taking in plain water and using there reserves up completely. But at the same time your plant is already chemically enhanced at a cellular level and the only way to achive a superb clean smoke is veganicly growing This is the closest to nature as you can get by basing all forms of nutrient being plant based as it would be in nature. Building cell walls with plant rather than chemicals.
> 
> The harsh smoke comes from curing incorrectly. Curing is the most important part of growing next to actual cultivation.
> 
> ...


Just want to throw some of my thoughts/experiences/theories more on this subject..all in all some great points here especially by klosetbreeder and rzza and a lot of what I say here kind of repeats what they are saying but in different words.

As soil growers we know that making amendments to the soil can sometimes take up to 30 days to fully run its course...this leads me to assume that a 30 day flush would be more effective then a 2 week flush if I believed in flushing soil intentionally for the purpose of a better tasting product.

here is why I think there is a widely known opinion that with soil a 2 week flush is essential...soil growers test the runoff of their plants and after flushing for about two weeks they find the PPM or EC is very low, they assume this means they have flushed the soil fully...This has caused people to believe that at around 2 weeks the achieve a good flush, I beg to differ, because of the fact I stated in the paragraph above this one, additionally because we know the plant then will used up its stored nutrients only after it has depleted the nutrients in the soil.

It is my belief that we must allow the plant to run its course and give it what it needs and this is what drives people to flush, flushing is only something which is essential for someone who is in a rush (production purposes) because they dont let the plant run its course. I dont know if its quite the right wording for this particular subject but intentional flushing at the end of the cycle for the purpose of producing better smoke when it comes to soil growing and especially organically grown soil plants is in a sense simply a myth or misunderstanding of cannabis.

To shed more light on what klosetbreeder is saying...harsh smoke does come from curing improperly or not long enough but additionally when growers are growing from seed some phenotypes just plain stink, no matter the strain, if you grow from seed you roll the dice, there is a good, a bad, and ugly possible from every seed.


----------



## kether noir (Dec 14, 2010)

very nice grow. props.


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 14, 2010)

deprave said:


> Just want to throw some of my thoughts/experiences/theories more on this subject..all in all some great points here especially by klosetbreeder and rzza and a lot of what I say here kind of repeats what they are saying but in different words.
> 
> As soil growers we know that making amendments to the soil can sometimes take up to 30 days to fully run its course...this leads me to assume that a 30 day flush would be more effective then a 2 week flush if I believed in flushing soil intentionally for the purpose of a better tasting product.
> 
> ...


Well put, even noobs like me could understand that. And you make a very good point on how flushing is only essential for someone who is in a rush; such as in production purposes. It only makes sense that if you let the plant run it's natural course, flushing would not be needed.


----------



## deprave (Dec 14, 2010)

TheRachShow said:


> Well put, even noobs like me could understand that. And you make a very good point on how flushing is only essential for someone who is in a rush; such as in production purposes. It only makes sense that if you let the plant run it's natural course, flushing would not be needed.


Yes, but nothing against flushing, I do it myself and much like rzza for extended periods of time, but to reiterate, its not DIRECTLY for 'flavor' but because the plant is grown in a not so natural environment where conditions are perfection its to keep its life as natural as possible and thus the end product as healthy as possible when growing with soil in perfect conditions (indoors) than *less is always more* - flushing is not necessarily being in a rush as I stated but its a matter of 'keeping things real' to put in simple terms.

As an organic soil grower - You must allow the plant to run its natural course - you must answer to the plant not vice versa.

Bloom Room = Fall

Veg Room = Spring and summer

Keep it real


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 14, 2010)

deprave said:


> Yes, but nothing against flushing, I do it myself and much like rzza for extended periods of time, but to reiterate, its not DIRECTLY for 'flavor' but because the plant is grown in a not so natural environment where conditions are perfection its to keep its life as natural as possible and thus the end product as healthy as possible when growing with soil in perfect conditions (indoors) than *less is always more* - flushing is not necessarily being in a rush as I stated but its a matter of 'keeping things real' to put in simple terms.
> 
> As an organic soil grower - You must allow the plant to run its natural course - you must answer to the plant not vice versa.
> 
> ...


So when you say keep the bloom room like fall and the veg room like spring\summer, do you just mean to keep the temp in the room around what it is in those particular seasons? like as to mimic the real seasons?


----------



## deprave (Dec 14, 2010)

your on the right track but with cannabis temperature is not a big role unless your talking extreme conditions, what I mean is that in bloom you let the plants finish off the full "season".....to complete the maturation process as ordinarily as possible - a bloom room ready to be harvest should look like the forest in october with yellows, oranges, blues, purples, reds from a far dominating the colors


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 14, 2010)

deprave said:


> a bloom room ready to be harvest should look like the forest in october with yellows, oranges, blues, purples, reds from a far...


You just described Rzza's room about a week back when he had everything going.

I just took a hit of the sharksbreath, props again rzza, it's killer!

So 'Spring and summer' when refering to a veg room just means that its supposed to be really green than?


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea pretty much. To get the best results out of your plant you want to mimic the best conditions for that strain. Cannabis like a plants can grow in a wide variety of conditions and cannabis especially is a very robust plant and can grow in almost any condition. The better you can give it the optimal conditions the better product you'll end up with. 

On another note the MAIN point of flushing is to remove shelated salts leftover in the soil from chemical nutrients. Like I said before veganic grown plants don't need to be flushed due to using 100% natural plant matter for nutrients. Cannabis grown outside in the wild will taste twice as good as the best grown smoke indoors due to the chemical nutes. Chelates salts can hinder growth and actually kill the plant if there's high enough concentration. This is why your supposed to water until theres 10-15% run off and flush every 3 weeks to remove salts trapped in the soil. After 3-6 months there is alot built up in the soil and flushing towards the end removes the salt and nutes to allow the plant to die/fully mature. 

So really flushing wSnt brought about to clean the buds out it was to remove potentially deadly salts. It's un natural to grow with chemical nutes and this is why there is so much fuss about bloom enhancers and 20 product lines to get the plant what it needs. Growing veganicly uses grow, bloom, and extra seaweed and b vitamins, along with bacteria and fungi. This alone will produce bigger harvests and better smoke because it's working with the plant instead of pushing it to produce. 

I plan to switch completly to veganics as soon as I use up all my nutes

Anyone interested in a quick look at veganics there's a video on YouTube called Kyle kushmans veganic something lol


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 17, 2010)

Klo$etBreeder said:


> Anyone interested in a quick look at veganics there's a video on YouTube called Kyle kushmans veganic something lol


Rzza and I were listening to him talk about the veganics, sounds like some killer stuff. Sense it's based on natural plant matter, would that completely eliminate the possibility of nute burning? 

Rzza also just grew Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Cough, and god damn, you wouldn't know a real strawberry from a nug of that bud if you were blindfolded. No joke. Was some nice stuff, though it was not a big yield-er, i still think it was a keeper.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Dec 21, 2010)

Yea I grew that strawberry 2 years ago outdoors it was a smaller sized plant (my fault) but yielded ok for it's size think I got 3 oz off a 3.5ft plant. 100% purple buds smelt like spices tho it was weird. But it was good kushman I think owns or part owns Dutch passion and that's his strawberry cough you can buy at the tude. Grown organic/veganicly it's redic. And it's the only Strain bred for anti-anxiety I actually have some strawberry cough x master kush f1 seeds from that year still. Haven't grown a single one out yet. There a little preme but I did germ test some and they popped. If anyone wants a few I got maybe 20 left pm me no promises tho lol there from my non caring days of just run it for the buds.


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 21, 2010)

Finished your thread, absolutely amazing! You are truly gifted with bud! I one day hope that I can get my plants to look even half that good! Michigan appreciates you!


----------



## deprave (Dec 22, 2010)

hey man had a look at the veganics thanks to you, great stuff but I dont think I would do it without earth worm castings - i feel like bat guano is pretty important for flowering also but most definitely the earth worm castings in particular would be very hard to let go of.


----------



## rzza (Dec 22, 2010)

captbooyah said:


> Finished your thread, absolutely amazing! You are truly gifted with bud! I one day hope that I can get my plants to look even half that good! Michigan appreciates you!


thats really nice of you, thanks! maybe we can meet up and you can try some out


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 22, 2010)

deprave said:


> hey man had a look at the veganics thanks to you, great stuff but I dont think I would do it without earth worm castings - i feel like bat guano is pretty important for flowering also but most definitely the earth worm castings in particular would be very hard to let go of.


What's so good about earth worm castings? have you found good results with them?


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 22, 2010)

rzza said:


> thats really nice of you, thanks! maybe we can meet up and you can try some out


I'd recommend that.


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 23, 2010)

TheRachShow said:


> I'd recommend that.


Very good to know... thanks!


----------



## captbooyah (Dec 24, 2010)

Rzza, I hope you have a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## lambofgod (Jan 1, 2011)

Went through this thread front to back. Great growing rzza, nice pics. I grow the querk too...just read the "cocaine and a bitch" thread. You grind? what sites...whats your limits?


----------



## rzza (Jan 3, 2011)

i have really abandoned this thread once again and appologize. i always do this at harvest time. i also just moved to a new house and ive been swamped with things to do. 

cap, ditto. we had a great xmas. thanks. it ended too soon.

lamb, i play mostly on european sites cuz their much softer and smaller mtt fields. i will play everything from the 3 rebuy to 320 fo but lately its been lots of 10rebuy and 20-50fo. how bout you, where do you play? you play live?


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 3, 2011)

do you get into cash games at all? and what is fo?

i play on pokerstars quite a bit. mostly 800-2500 person tourny's. 5-50 dollar entry fees.
if i need money i get on the $1/$2 cash tables....or if im broke the $.25/$.50 tables.

i used to have a weekly live game but 4 of the 6 regular players dont live around here anymore so i dont get a chance to pay live much. i go to any local charity game i can.


----------



## lambofgod (Jan 4, 2011)

ya, I supported myself off online poker for almost 2 years, biggest cash to date is 17k in the 109$ re buy on stars. second biggest is 6k in the 50/50 on fulltilt. I took a long break from poker, couldnt cope with the downswings. Now im back at it...final tabled 2, 300 person fields today, only $11 buy ins. I tend to lose my ass in cash games, i had a $19,000 downswing in 07, playing 2/4...almost went insane....thank god for marijuana or I would have. Yes I play live, only 1/2 cash, since it seems to be the only thing going every time I show up...I always seem to be busy the days the casino hold tournies. I tend to play mostly deep stack tournies online, I feel turbos are nothing more then playing the lottery..although Ive hit some decent prize pools playing turbos, I feel I like to get the most out of my buy in.

never played on a euro site though...thats something to think about.

fo = freeze out.


----------



## rzza (Jan 4, 2011)

intertops.com and sportsbook.com are good ones. to reduce variance i often will play 45 to 180 man sng's.

i also like ub (even though i was scammed back in the day by superusers and not refunded in full) for their small fields and great blind structure. i love the 120+10 and 300+20 and sattying into the 1000+50. ive won the steps sng also. one time i started with a buck and got all the way through all 10 steps and won the 12,500 package to some main event but took the cash.

if i could get money on ftp or stars i would play there as well.

my wins include the 100k on bodog and the 20k on intertops, four times in a week also the 15k oonparty and many more similar. i also won the caesars deep stack event ($159) in vegas for almost 10k.


----------



## lambofgod (Jan 4, 2011)

if you need money on FTP Im sure we can arrange something, as long as we write the agreement on 2+2 forum I'm down to ship you cash for the return on another site. You can get money on there yourself by using echeck system, works really well....they even give you the cash on a front until it clears in the bank.



> to reduce variance i often will play 45 to 180 man sng's


lol....I play em too, but I see no reduction in variance. Yes I do cash in them MUCH more then playing say 1500+ person fields....but still get shit on none the less.



> i started with a buck and got all the way through all 10 steps and won the 12,500 package to some main event but took the cash


smart move...I'd take the cash over the ticket any day!


lol...party poker. man I can remember being 21/22 starting out on party poker, haven't check in a bit, but I'm sure they still don't allow US players right?....lol reminds me of the tufffish vids on youtube.


----------



## rzza (Jan 4, 2011)

yeah no more party in us still. i have heard rumors of them coming back.


----------



## captbooyah (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad you had a good Christmas... My daughter was sick for all of it, up until her birthday on monday... She's 3 now!!! Yeah!!! I love playing poker on-line, but have never played for real money. LOL- I'm too scared... wish the 2 million in chips I have was real though. How is your harvest going??? The move???
*captbooyah


----------



## rzza (Jan 5, 2011)

hi cap, everything is good. the move went great and harvest is going well as well. hey so the 2 million in play chips ....is that on stars by chance? the reason i ask is because there are sites dedicated to selling and buying play chips from stars. i believe as a seller you get like $5 per million.


----------



## lambofgod (Jan 5, 2011)

yep....my mother does it all the time, not 100% but I believe this is the site she uses http://www.getpokerchips.net/..might wanna look around make sure the sites legit, seems to be a ton out there.


----------



## 10mfers (Jan 22, 2011)

How did your burmese kush turn out? Is it good smoke? Got anymore pics of it?


----------



## rzza (Jan 22, 2011)

i 

cant seem to find the later pics of the bk 10mfers. i can say that it was great smoke and tasted and smelled like pine tree. it was nice, but i cant describe the high because i simply cant remember.

heres some pics of a sharksbreath and a sleestack both somewhere around 2months...


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jan 23, 2011)

All Perlite^^^^?


----------



## rzza (Jan 24, 2011)

i tried all perlite with a few plants and i like it alot. the roots seem to move around really quick and i dont see any [negative] differences. also its much cleaner, cheaper and easier. as soon as all my cutting have roots then im gonna do a side by side with happy frog/perlite vs perlite. ill be doing two of each with four alpha diesel, all from the same mom.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jan 24, 2011)

Thats pretty interesting all perlite . Kinda like a hempy bucket but better huh ? How often do you water the all perlite plants .
Just came across your thread btw Looking good subbed +rep


----------



## rzza (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks kofq

i thought with all perlite i would water daily but they do NOT want water more often than the soil plants. i just keep em on the same water schedule.


----------



## lambofgod (Jan 27, 2011)

loooooookn fuckn sick man! i want some....really....i do. lol. btw if u catch two dudes "seymour uk" or his brother "andy seymour" at the tables.....tell em to pay me my fucking prop bet...little micro donkey shits! ima go rant now on 2+2 about how they dont pay up....colluding little multi accounters.


----------



## rzza (Jan 28, 2011)

sharksbreath mother that i had posted for sale a couple months ago, just came down. 

TIMBER ....


----------



## rzza (Jan 28, 2011)

next to come down is the sleestack that i love so much ...


----------



## rzza (Jan 28, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> loooooookn fuckn sick man! i want some....really....i do. lol. btw if u catch two dudes "seymour uk" or his brother "andy seymour" at the tables.....tell em to pay me my fucking prop bet...little micro donkey shits! ima go rant now on 2+2 about how they dont pay up....colluding little multi accounters.


is that the same guy probably? or different location? was the prop bet made in a thread? or through ims?


----------



## lambofgod (Jan 28, 2011)

through im's... and seymour uk and andy seymour are def two different people..and i jsut got scammed out of a 150$ trying to do a $500 site to site transfer through a p5's member named millsh2o and thats also his ftp name and his stars name is catch this c. kinda sick how i found out i was getting scammed, 30 mins after i shipped the first 150 and he said he sent too....i was railing him on a 50c/1 plo game....and another cat by the name of playingwithfire on p5's comes in the room and gets in the chatbox and starts asking millsh2o for his cash back.....so not even an hour after the first trade i found i was getting scammed....lmfao at least i didnt stare at a blank Pstars account for 5 hours waiting for money to appear

update..

millsh2o has posted on p5's saying if the money doesnt go through by tomorrow he will send back to both me and the other guy on ftp....says he has delays on Pstars transfers......3 day delays??????


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 28, 2011)

thats pretty cold man, cant trust anyone. any transfers ive done on pokerstars were instant..


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> through im's... and seymour uk and andy seymour are def two different people..and i jsut got scammed out of a 150$ trying to do a $500 site to site transfer through a p5's member named millsh2o and thats also his ftp name and his stars name is catch this c. kinda sick how i found out i was getting scammed, 30 mins after i shipped the first 150 and he said he sent too....i was railing him on a 50c/1 plo game....and another cat by the name of playingwithfire on p5's comes in the room and gets in the chatbox and starts asking millsh2o for his cash back.....so not even an hour after the first trade i found i was getting scammed....lmfao at least i didnt stare at a blank Pstars account for 5 hours waiting for money to appear
> 
> update..
> 
> millsh2o has posted on p5's saying if the money doesnt go through by tomorrow he will send back to both me and the other guy on ftp....says he has delays on Pstars transfers......3 day delays??????


link me to the p5 thread. i got banned a few days ago on p5 for fuckin with the OT crowd.


----------



## lambofgod (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.pocketfives.com/f7/official-site-site-transfer-thread-588443/index199.html

he was banned....he was just delaying saying the transfers wher still processing....bs....

cmt84.....looking for money on FTP?...im trying to do a trade...rizza can vouch for me

this is millsh2o's facebook also

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001958662079&sk=photos#!/anthony.millwater


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

yes i vouch.


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

oh and all three of you waiting for mail, i dropped all three in the box today and should arrive tuesday-ish


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2011)

nugtastic<-----i made that word up... looks great though what kind of weight did you pull off that plant?(dry)


----------



## rzza (Jan 29, 2011)

the sharksbreath only gave me a couple ounces. i think like 2.5. the buds were small. the sleestack im expecting more from. and i am pretty sure that i have heard nugtastic recently. LOL


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 30, 2011)

rzza said:


> i tried all perlite with a few plants and i like it alot. the roots seem to move around really quick and i dont see any [negative] differences. also its much cleaner, cheaper and easier. as soon as all my cutting have roots then im gonna do a side by side with happy frog/perlite vs perlite. ill be doing two of each with four alpha diesel, all from the same mom.


*Man, I thought about this once but I have never seen anybody doing it! *


----------



## rzza (Jan 30, 2011)

you have now from the looks im gonna keep doin it too.


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey rzza! Catching up on all my sub'ed reading. +love


----------



## rzza (Feb 1, 2011)

I was looking for you the other day and i couldnt find ya. I was just gonna say hello...

Whats new?


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 1, 2011)

rzza said:


> I was looking for you the other day and i couldnt find ya. I was just gonna say hello...
> 
> Whats new?


Nothing much. Had a whirlwind of events over the holidays and getting settled back in at the house. How have you been?


----------



## kether noir (Feb 3, 2011)

hey old boy, sounds like a good finish there. how are you? you may remember me as sirwolf, now my wifes profile. i have a new push pull grow started and i would appreciate any advice.

happy growing,


----------



## rzza (Feb 3, 2011)

were ya banned sirwolf? link me to your journal..


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

i cant post good pics now since the new update.


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

those are all sugar babes. about 30 days in. they smell very strong of sour grapes. 

this is my og#18


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

and these are my la woman. i cant remember when i put this one in but i wanna say like dec 15th. making it about seven and a half weeks into flower.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 6, 2011)

lookin very nice as always rzza.

what do you mean you cant post good pics now?


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks, its only allowingb me to do these dinky pics you have to click on. im sure its a glitch for now.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 6, 2011)

rzza said:


> thanks, its only allowingb me to do these dinky pics you have to click on. im sure its a glitch for now.


 the edit pencil is still on the pics under advanced for me. Click on each pic, it should be in upper left like before. What is annoying is the pics show full size in the preview instead of small thumbnails that were easier to arrange.


----------



## Klo$etBreeder (Feb 6, 2011)

lookin good bro..rep for job well done!, my great white shark is similar to the sharks breath..kinda like everyone has white widow, mr.nice has the original white shark, greenhouse seeds has there version great white shark, and then yours and so on...

rzza its funny that you joined a month after me but have 4000 posts and i only have 288...lol even tho im on here all the time..i usually just keep my mouth shut until i have somthing really important to say


----------



## rzza (Feb 7, 2011)

guy, i just tried again and when i click insert inline ......it inserts a code rather than the pic.

kb, hows yield on your gws? i grew a monster sharksbreath and only reaped about 2 zips. any other strain and this thing was a half pound.


----------



## rzza (Feb 7, 2011)

oh and i made this account in march 09 but i was reading well before that but i needed an account to pm a question to someone. so i made this account and i didnt make my first post until much after that.


----------



## rzza (Feb 7, 2011)

*********************************


----------



## TheRachShow (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol, looking good!! Although, in person they are no where near comparable to a picture. Amazing job as always!


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Feb 10, 2011)

_Damn those are some sugary tops. _


----------



## rzza (Feb 18, 2011)

today the local police presented me with a search warrant. i was under plant limit. i must place a door on grow room. also, i cant forget to renew my license, its almost time.

sugar babe, starting to flush. day 45ish. the most trichs i have ever seen on a plant.


View attachment 1448801


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 18, 2011)

rzza said:


> today the local police presented me with a search warrant. i was under plant limit. i must place a door on grow room. also, i cant forget to renew my license, its almost time.
> 
> sugar babe, starting to flush. day 45ish. the most trichs i have ever seen on a plant.


 Damn man. Yeah I keep everything 100% legal too myself. Doors all have locks, I have only keys ect but...Never know when they can knock with a warrant. Any idea why they were investigating you? Who or what tipped them off? And they obviously thought it was non-medical or in violation.

Oh and the ladies look nice too, glad to see you still have them. She's got some nads in pic 1, but it's pretty common late. She's nice and frosty tho.


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

thats not nads. lol

i was expecting someone to say that.

that is a white pistil.

they acted on a tip from the water dept. i had them in a week ago and they seen my op.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 19, 2011)

i see no nads...all i see are some bomb ass buds, great work.

i had the Culligan Man in here a while back to fix my water softener, before he went in the basement, i showed him my MMJ card and told him i was growing legally down there, he was cool with it....i knew if i didnt he would rat me out like what the dude did to you.

i always stay 100% legal as well, to me, its not worth losing my license over.


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah, i think that will be the route i take if it happens again. like i said though, im happy its happened. i feel more secure knowing there are no secrets.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2011)

what is the plant limit in oakland?


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

this is oakland county MI. not oakland, cali. but in MI regardless of the region, its 12 plants per patient. im allowed 48.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 20, 2011)

looks hella frosty thats how my grape jelly grows hella white looking then turns dark ass purple


----------



## rzza (Feb 20, 2011)

grape jelly? these smell like grapes.


----------



## rzza (Feb 20, 2011)

the buds look like light green cotton balls


----------



## rzza (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 22, 2011)

wow that looks amazing. those nugs look compact as fuck.


----------



## rzza (Feb 22, 2011)

they are! if they werent so heavy you could toss it to the ceiling and itd stick its like they are magnets, if you pick up one and put it close to another, they will cling together. LOL


----------



## nickman (Feb 22, 2011)

lookin good ...


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah man that shit looks amazing looks like its coated in sugar good job


----------



## jimmernmi (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope someday, not too far off, I am able to produce similar. Way to set the bar!


----------



## rzza (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks guys. smoke report to come. it does smell like grapes to me right now


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 23, 2011)

rzza said:


> thanks guys. smoke report to come. it does smell like grapes to me right now


making my mouth water sounds hella good


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2011)

mail me a clone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRachShow (Feb 26, 2011)

Sugar babes. Straight up, takes my breathe away. I wish we could just share it with everyone Joe. I am so super riped off it right now. Killer man. Congrats on growing the finest, densest, purest, cutest, tastiest, little, beautiful bud. Ahaha. I'm blitzed. It's 420 Somewhere.


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

TheRachShow said:


> Sugar babes. Straight up, takes my breathe away. I wish we could just share it with everyone Joe. I am so super riped off it right now. Killer man. Congrats on growing the finest, densest, purest, cutest, tastiest, little, beautiful bud. Ahaha. I'm blitzed. It's 420 Somewhere.


LOL nice post. thank you.


----------



## Silent Running (Feb 27, 2011)

Swinging in to show some love and watching for the smoke report.


----------



## TheRachShow (Feb 27, 2011)

Stereo Love + Sugar Babe = Can't stop bobbying my head and jumping around dancing ahah. blitzed singing. ahaha. Too great.

EDIT: Can't forget some Ace of Base. I saw the sign!


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

and it opened up my mind.


----------



## cmt1984 (Feb 27, 2011)

..i saw the sign.


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Danksnaps420 (Feb 27, 2011)

^^ is that sum full melt?? or finger hash?

i wonder how much that suger babe would run.....looks dank as fuck

by how much it would run i mean how much BHO it would make....looks like a good yeilder


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

dude yea thats full melt, 8 bags. i used 6 of the 8 bags, one was the work bag so that leaves 5, the top two i kept sperate and the final three i rolled into that ball.


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

first i broke it up real good and let it sit over night and the following day it was dry and i rolled it.


----------



## Danksnaps420 (Mar 2, 2011)

...sounds right as long as its melty its all good.....

what kinda bags you got i just got some sprung bags that work just as good as bubble bags....at a 1/3 of the price


----------



## rzza (Mar 21, 2011)

this is my third flower room since i started this thread. this one is 8 x 12, almost identical to my last sog.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

ooo thats nice.. verry clean... u assume your running co2 with those 2 ac's. what kind of equipment do ya got.... or and i just make a diy for hood heat shields.. you should chekc it out.------> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6Wti7S6x-k

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O6Wti7S6x-k?hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O6Wti7S6x-k?hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## rzza (Mar 21, 2011)

hey thats sweet. i like how its effective, cheap and looks great too. usually a diy looks rancid but man that looks good.

that foam is great stuff, i had a couple extra sheets when i was finishing up and so i placed them on the floor under the linoleum and its like walking on a tempurpedic bed a little bit.

im supplementing co2, yes but i havent bought it yet im waiting for payday. 

im gonna go check out how warm the top of my hoods get real quick, i might make a couple of those shields


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

hey if your looking for a cheap co2 sensor check this out ----> http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=9189


its the cheapest one thats out there, comes with a 5 year warranty and works GREAT... its what im using now and for the price you cant beat it.


and its looking real good keep us updated im still following your awesome grows.. how are the other rooms doing??


----------



## rzza (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 25, 2011)

very nice setup man love that room you have


----------



## rzza (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks. im thinkin of starting a new journal. this one is quite old.


----------



## deprave (Mar 25, 2011)

dayum sun silva interior str8 baller


----------



## deprave (Mar 25, 2011)

you should, Im gunna be doing one for my new room when its setup in a new thread but be sure to link it from here for me please cuz im sub'd to this one


----------



## rzza (Mar 25, 2011)

you got it


----------



## amaretsu (Mar 28, 2011)

hey rzza thx for coming to my greeting page but man you have a nice grow room. i hope to get to that stage when i get some more money although the GF might not like that much lol. your plants look awesome too!!!


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

hey thanks amar. fuck a gf. lol


----------



## Silent Running (Mar 29, 2011)

Popping in to show some love.


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

i love when you show love


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

comin back with new pics.


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

these are all qwubbles. i believe there are two phenos and they are completely opposite. one is purple from the get go and the other has nearly no purple. the purple one is short and stout with super dense buds and the other is complete opposite. 

the short purple pheno is the keeper she smells like qwerkle and looks like (density of) the bubble.

the plant in al perlite and is naked, thats an experiment. one node, two branches, two buds, all perlite. i wanna see if focusing all the energy on the top buds will in fact double the cola size. we will see. if so, i will calculate the difference and see if its a smart technique.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 29, 2011)

Those all look amazing! Very nice Rzza!


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks cap.

hey i had a day date today...

went well, she doesnt smoke though. fml.


----------



## amaretsu (Mar 29, 2011)

damn dont let her see your stem and seeds too soon Lol but your plants looking hella bomb jealousy is starting to kick in


----------



## rzza (Mar 29, 2011)

lol stem n seeds.


----------



## deprave (Mar 29, 2011)

This room has sure got a lot of catching up to do to match your previous eh? Look like a lot of experiments so far only 1 or 2 keepers? You still got your blue widow or querkle?


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 29, 2011)

Did your day date feel more like a play date? Lol! Sorry, I kid, I know it's a bitch to find a girl thats down. 

On another note... I wish my plants looked like yours! Lol


----------



## rzza (Mar 30, 2011)

deprave said:


> This room has sure got a lot of catching up to do to match your previous eh? Look like a lot of experiments so far only 1 or 2 keepers? You still got your blue widow or querkle?


im starting 3 sets of plants. all regular. ten of each.

headbandxchocolope, critical mass and plushberry. 

till those are bigger its gonna be the lonely qwubble in the flower room.

but yes, lots of work comin up


----------



## deprave (Mar 30, 2011)

so bw and querkle original keepers are gone?!?!


----------



## rzza (Mar 30, 2011)

yes 

well the qwubbles that turn purple are qwerkle dom. they smell exactly like it.

i didnt like the bw anyhow, it wasnt a keeper at all. 

but like i said my new project will score me some nice males and i will begin to breed my own strains. rzzaliscious or somethin


----------



## deprave (Mar 30, 2011)

are the qwubbles from seeds you made or from a breeder or what?


----------



## rzza (Mar 30, 2011)

yes they are the qwerkle x sour bubble. the bubble added to the yield i think and definately it got the bubble density. these buds are solid.

both the q and sb both purpled so these get really purple.


----------



## deprave (Mar 30, 2011)

ah okay so you did cross them? Do you plan to do it again or what? If so id be worried cause after the next run its going to take you forever to get back stable with our plant limits - find the best one from this batch and just clone it out in my opinion, I wouldn't do any more seed runs cause its going to just get less and less stable until you have back crossed many times. You really need 200+ plants to successfully breed your own stable strain that delivers stability in a guaranteed time frame and even then it can take 20 generation ya know? Nothing wrong with doing 1 seeds run as the first seeds are nice but successive runs after that it just gets worse and worse untill you get to I believe the 5th generation does it get somewhat under control and not until the 20th backcross do you have the best stability possible.


----------



## rzza (Mar 30, 2011)

my only breeding plan for right now is to select a dad from the critical mass (skunk). and store the pollen. then i want to select the best pheno (female) from plushberry and headbandxchocolope. then ill make a couple crosses between those. 

i just want a few moms of selected phenos that are from regular seed. nearly everything ive grown was either a crapshoot (couple seeds) or i used clones from other gardens that who knows how they selected the pheno ....


----------



## deprave (Mar 30, 2011)

ah ok, just wanted to make sure you weren't getting in over your head or that my interpretation from genetic & breeding literature was not different from yours, never done any real breeding but I have researched it heavily.


----------



## kether noir (Mar 30, 2011)

*93
good stuff rzza. you have some good info in this thread. sub'd.

93 93/93*


----------



## rzza (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks kether, whats 93?


----------



## kether noir (Mar 30, 2011)

rzza said:


> thanks kether, whats 93?


 *93

it has to do with hermetic studies. it's like a shorthand greeting. 

93 93/93*


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

oh ok, i have some googling to do now


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

anyone see this before? its discolored pistils or something.


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

you gotta look past the white pistils to see what im talkin about. there are some purpleish or black ones... they arent pistils though, its a growth of some kind.


----------



## deprave (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't see anything sorry


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 31, 2011)

I see it... the slightly darker (not white) pistils... is that a strain thing?


----------



## deprave (Mar 31, 2011)

looks like maybe a part of a leaf turned purple cause of the cold or its not getting enough phosphorus


----------



## rzza (Mar 31, 2011)

well they have some coming. i put budswell around the base of the plants already. now when i water next it will be activated. 

however the leaves tell me that they are not deficient in any way


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 11, 2011)

ay rzza that new flowering room is sick. im actually building one right now but i was wondering can you see the hps through the window ac unit vents from the outside of the room? also, what reflective material is that in that room?


----------



## rzza (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks man.

the reflective material is the 4x8 sheets of foam insulation. 11 bucks each.

i think i could see a bit of light through them, im not sure though, i tested it at the old house and was displeased. but now they are not exposed to the outside. just the inside of the garage.


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 12, 2011)

well thats not good. as the window im installing it in sits right next to another house. thanks for the info though


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

i had that before as well and just run your lights in the day ....6 to 6.


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 12, 2011)

good idea. usually run them at night but shit with the extra ac power i guess i can run it during the day

have you stumbed up on that sour stanky querkle pheno yet? i have kept that pheno in my garden for the past couple years. i def. like it better than the bubblegum.grape pheno.


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

you do? i like em all but the grape is my favorite. i crossed the grape pheno with a sour bubble and the outcome is rediculous.


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 12, 2011)

best of both worlds right there.
i liked the bud formation better on the sour one,like little dense rocks of bud, but the bubblegum/grape grew more like a purple kush imo.


----------



## rzza (Apr 12, 2011)

the little babies are critical mass regular. the little one is unknown and the ones with buds are qwubble. the actual buds are qwubble.

View attachment 1546991View attachment 1546992View attachment 1546993View attachment 1546994View attachment 1546995View attachment 1546996View attachment 1546997View attachment 1546998View attachment 1546999View attachment 1547000View attachment 1547001


----------



## deprave (Apr 13, 2011)

so u went back to promix? what nutes you usin now?


----------



## rzza (Apr 13, 2011)

thats actually real soil and light perlite and manure. i just switched from that cns17 line to what i was using years ago and i like it alot, ionic. they now make a solution for hard water.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2011)

niiice. look like u got urself a tri-ploid branch goin on there... the one with 3 branches comin off at the 1 node... that buds gonna be huge man!! ive had a few of these. and thy always turn out huge!! but really leafy! soo be prepared to do a bunch of trimming. lol. is that the only spot that has 3 branches?


----------



## rzza (Apr 13, 2011)

hi chb, yes out of the 12 critical mass thats the only one that did that. i kinda hope its a girl to see if your right


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2011)

rzza said:


> hi chb, yes out of the 12 critical mass thats the only one that did that. i kinda hope its a girl to see if your right


i hope so too.. the bud will be nice! =) i got pics of mine if ur interested in seeing how they could potentially turn out? its from my white widow plant (the plant in my avatar).


----------



## rzza (Apr 13, 2011)

hey my ww did that too. every time i cloned her she did it. mine was dinafem....yours?


----------



## deprave (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea man I got the IONIC also that I use it for hydroponics, It is pretty damn good, a lot of people around here use it.


----------



## rzza (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah i really like it. glad to go back. they also offer the pk boost now. thats newer.


----------



## rzza (Apr 16, 2011)

these qwubbles are turning purple QUICK.


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2011)

almost done. hairs are browning, still very long though


----------



## rzza (Apr 27, 2011)

so my grandma gave me this pineapple top and said i couldnt grow a pineapple. i love a challenge.


----------



## jhod58vw (May 4, 2011)

whats up rzza? thats funny ass hell


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2011)

haha whats happenin bro?


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 4, 2011)

what up rzza. haha man crazy shit with that pineapple


----------



## rzza (May 4, 2011)

LOL. gimme a few years, that thing will have babies


----------



## Someguy15 (May 5, 2011)

rzza said:


> so my grandma gave me this pineapple top and said i couldnt grow a pineapple. i love a challenge.
> View attachment 1572232View attachment 1572233


 lol started this same project a little over a year ago. took me about 3 months to get it rooted but it's been growing great ever since. apparently it takes 20-24 months to start flowering, so I haven't seen much action yet.


----------



## rzza (May 5, 2011)

hey cool guy!

did you experience any white sludgie stuff on the underside of the pineapple top, when you had it in water?

i did cut all the fruit off and strip the green but it still seems kinda slimy on the bottom....


----------



## NDO (May 5, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> lol started this same project a little over a year ago. took me about 3 months to get it rooted but it's been growing great ever since. apparently it takes 20-24 months to start flowering, so I haven't seen much action yet.
> View attachment 1584843


Haha! That's awesome....I wasn't aware it took that long to start flowering, I'm definitely going to keep an eye on how this turns out for you guys, too funny.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (May 5, 2011)

and it takes a year and a half to flower


----------



## Someguy15 (May 6, 2011)

rzza said:


> hey cool guy!
> 
> did you experience any white sludgie stuff on the underside of the pineapple top, when you had it in water?
> 
> i did cut all the fruit off and strip the green but it still seems kinda slimy on the bottom....


 yeah it was a bit sludgy for a while. Just make sure u change the water every 3 days or so too keep it fresh, that's about all I did. Much harder to root than cannabis imo

annnnnd here's a good link where I found some info for myself. http://www.rickswoodshopcreations.com/Pineapple/pineapple.htm


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2011)




----------



## deprave (May 11, 2011)

nice rzza, Ive been growing vanilla kush for awhile now, most phenotypes have a very distinct vanilla flavor and smell while there is also a citrusy hash one, it looks like you got one of the good phenos


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2011)

hey deprave, this was a cutting i got from a friends garden and he got it in clone from a dispensary. ive seen his final product and it was very vanilla smelling but kinda fluffy. im hoping mine isnt that fluffy though.

how many did you grow from seed? you seen two phenos?


----------



## rzza (May 11, 2011)

im using my first smart pot, seven gallon. with that vk.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 11, 2011)

rzza said:


> im using my first smart pot, seven gallon. with that vk.


 hand watering soil eh? that's why the yield isn't there. Takes too long to dry out, builds salts, ect... idk for some reason u just cant pump the nutes the way u can in a hydro setup. Consider a waterfarm if you want to toy in hydro before committing. 65 bucks gets you most everything you need, and u can modify it with a stone in the rez for superior results. Just picked up two of them myself to use on mothers, they are pretty neat and def good for someone starting in hydro. O and there's a scotty thread around here where he pulled 15 oz off a single one, so they are def capable devices.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> hand watering soil eh? that's why the yield isn't there. Takes too long to dry out, builds salts, ect... idk for some reason u just cant pump the nutes the way u can in a hydro setup. Consider a waterfarm if you want to toy in hydro before committing. 65 bucks gets you most everything you need, and u can modify it with a stone in the rez for superior results. Just picked up two of them myself to use on mothers, they are pretty neat and def good for someone starting in hydro. O and there's a scotty thread around here where he pulled 15 oz off a single one, so they are def capable devices.


i disagree about the soil thing


----------



## deprave (May 11, 2011)

the smart pots are going to pay off, we have been having good results with these.

I started with 15 seeds, I got 3 phenotypes (a short stocky indica, the type you have pictured, and one that looks like the one you have picture but with much wider leaves and a citrus flavor) - the one you have is the most common for me - the vanilla flavor/smell one is the one you have - the yield is not all that great really but the potency is very good, it matures quickly, looks much better in flower, multi-colored with some purple calyx and very frosty. 

Yes it is kind of fluffy but I wouldnt call it "very fluffy", it is like medium. I know exactly what someguy is talking about, hydroponic buds are generally more full'ish but airpots rival hydroponics in my experience as I grow in DWC and soil - these buds are the same consistency its just the hydro buds are bigger (don't think fluffiness is the best word for describing hydro vs soil results) - I think it could be argued actually that hydro buds are "more fluffy" in some scenarios.

I have to say I have been very pleased with my venture into hydro and it can be rewarding but really using huge pots of really good soil in airpots can pay off also. I think to each his own, hydro is good from some aspects but soil can still give you great succusses especialy using quality soil and big pots with training - but really its worth it to give hydro a shot if you haven't.

Oh yeah ask murfey how big his buds are in the airpots hes got some monsters right now, he smoked this vanilla kush pheno also.


----------



## deprave (May 11, 2011)

anyway yea its my personal favorite smoke for a long time now but to be honest it kind of sucks to grow just cause it yields average and doesnt ask for much food idk if it can take a lot of food she never asks for any more, idk I guees it depends on what your going for. Great bag appeal and great smoke thou, very pretty in flower. Is like growing purps kind of , its very unique, I think thats the Kashmir.


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2011)

cool words deprave thanks man. i am gonna give hydro a shot. what size smart pots you use?


----------



## lambofgod (May 13, 2011)

I need to swing through MI to get me some cuts of that Qwubble. You turning those into mom's? or flowering them?

that VK looks nice and strong, never smoked VK though.


----------



## rzza (May 13, 2011)

i made one mom. its the good one

shes about 15 nodes high so far...


----------



## TheRachShow (May 14, 2011)

Ayo tried calling you. Hit me back asap.


----------



## hightechnate (Aug 5, 2011)

Sick journal man, lovin the qwubbles! I'm workin my way through.


----------



## rzza (Aug 5, 2011)

i MUST update this thing.... as soon as i finish trimming headband x chocolope i will get to it =)


----------



## r1tony (Aug 8, 2011)

rzza said:


> i MUST update this thing.... as soon as i finish trimming headband x chocolope i will get to it =)


Subbed. That sounds amazing.


----------



## rzza (Aug 16, 2011)

Quick update. Finally! VIDEO.

Newer flower room. Had it going for about 3 or 4 months now.

there are 12 in there now and when i bring in the next 12 i will arrange them different so they will all fit. 

plushberry
Flav
Qwubble
HeadbandxChocolope
Critical Mass


[youtube]AgleTd3T4Lc[/youtube]


----------



## rzza (Aug 16, 2011)

I also plan to add two more lights ...


----------



## rzza (Sep 9, 2011)

here i am transplanting the pineapple. t has lots of new growth.



here she is repotted and i cut off all the old growth.


----------



## rzza (Sep 9, 2011)

is everyone unsubscribed now?


----------



## pimkins (Sep 10, 2011)

pineapple? is that a new strain the leaves look weird? 

plants look awesome. keep up the work and nice flowering room


----------



## rzza (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks .


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

nope. im still here man. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

sooo now wat exactly is qwubble?? qwerkle and bubble gum?? im pretty sure qwerkles in there. just tryna guess wat its crossed with


----------



## rzza (Sep 11, 2011)

yup sour bubble and qwerkle.... nice avatar pic.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

rzza said:


> yup sour bubble and qwerkle.... nice avatar pic.


niiiiice. sour bubble!! even better!! im growin a black sour bubble (Black Rose x Sour Bubble) x Casey Band (Casey Jones x Head Band) right now... but its deff leanin towards the black sour bubble side for sure!! the BSB is almsot all purple. u can check out my journal if ya wanna. in my link. just did a MASSIVE update! probly like 100+ pics. =D and yeaaaa my avatar pics was my 1st grow! lol. Nirvanas White Widow. got 3 1/2 ounces dry off that beauty! =) heres the link to that grow (the WW one)
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html

im excited to see this Qwubble man! have u grown this before?? any harvets pics of her!?


----------



## rzza (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah man my signature ...thats qwubble and ill post more.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

rzza said:


> yeah man my signature ...thats qwubble and ill post more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780768View attachment 1780773View attachment 1780770View attachment 1780771View attachment 1780772View attachment 1780774


damnnn man. very very nice lookin nugs man.. wow. =) very impressive. once the breeders boutique is up and running again u should throw sum of those seeds on there. bet theyd sell great!!


----------



## Dr.Daehtop (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey man...if you aren't, you should submit that to the medical cup in Detroit....you will def. have a chance.


----------



## rzza (Sep 16, 2011)

Im under the impression only dispensaries can enter strains... I would like to enter something.


----------



## solanero (Sep 16, 2011)

very nice, as usual.


----------



## Dr.Daehtop (Sep 16, 2011)

rzza said:


> Im under the impression only dispensaries can enter strains... I would like to enter something.


Well I know that none of the disp. around here are submitting.. I asked. I'm going mainly to meet sub...that will be pretty cool. Stupid rule....caregivers should be able to submit..they go the good stuff anyways.


----------



## rzza (Sep 16, 2011)

sub gonna be there? prob vip saturday eh?


----------



## rzza (Sep 16, 2011)

solanero said:


> very nice, as usual.


thanks brotha


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 18, 2011)

rzza said:


> here i am transplanting the pineapple. t has lots of new growth.
> 
> here she is repotted and i cut off all the old growth.


 Sweet man. Yours is starting a little quicker than mine did I think. Within a year it should be 2-3 ft tall and nearly as wide. Mines doin pretty damn nice this summer, i'll try to get a pic at some point if I can remember.


----------



## rzza (Sep 19, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Sweet man. Yours is starting a little quicker than mine did I think. Within a year it should be 2-3 ft tall and nearly as wide. Mines doin pretty damn nice this summer, i'll try to get a pic at some point if I can remember.


you had it outside or under lights? what size pot?


----------



## rzza (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 19, 2011)

rzza said:


> you had it outside or under lights? what size pot?


 I keep it outside during the summer and in the living room window for the cooler times. I went strait from a 1gal to a 5gal pot and it's been in that the past year or so now. Hell it's raining but I'll go snap a quick pic.



U can see the dmg there on the blades. They were refinishing the decks where I lived previously and they got some solvent over spray on her...damn mexicans! They were super polite about my moving my stuff and I thought they had it covered, but I guess not :/ they killed 50% of the leaves on my tomatoes too and watched my cucumbers go from lush green to 0 leaves in 3 days  o well always next season but it sucks to watch invested time go out the window.

Bud's are lookin nice though man, what strains are you running these days? (sorry I'm a bit outta sync) Doing mothers and clones or just seeds? I'm trying to get more variety in my diet. Currently running Pineapple Express, PPP, Northern Lights x Skunk, and Sour Kush...Adding Vanilla Kush next time. There's a sweet free 12 reg random seeds from Cali Connect promotion on attitude right now, so I had to grab a 10 pack of OGiesel. I've also got 5 Blackwater's laying around and I would loooove to get some breeding under my belt soon.

I need to get something that looks like this shit!


rzza said:


> yeah man my signature ...thats qwubble and ill post more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1780768


The dank lol nice work man


----------



## rzza (Sep 19, 2011)

sick lineup. 

thanks for the heads up ill go get some cali connect gear for the freebies. 

i got a bit of everything, headband, qwubble, flav, plushberry, bcn diesel, super lemon haze, green crazk, purple kush, sensi skunk, critical mass, himalayan gold on its way along with three other strains. and im sure i left some out as well lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Sep 19, 2011)

rzza said:


> sick lineup.
> 
> thanks for the heads up ill go get some cali connect gear for the freebies.
> 
> i got a bit of everything, headband, qwubble, flav, plushberry, bcn diesel, super lemon haze, green crazk, purple kush, sensi skunk, critical mass, himalayan gold on its way along with three other strains. and im sure i left some out as well lol


 Sounds real dank. that qwubble is amazing I'd loooove a clone of that lady there. I have SLH and GC on my purchase list too just gotta get around to it. I noticed my seed collection had a lot of indica dominant strains so I'm on the hunt for sativa doms that yield well and don't exceed 10 weeks.


----------



## rzza (Sep 19, 2011)

this headband x chocolope from jesus of cannabis (im trimming now) is quite sativa-ish and i like it alot! you are welcome to cuts bro.


----------



## mrmaze (Sep 19, 2011)

yo can you put up i link on the free seeds .. /promo


----------



## joejak101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi there RZZA Qwubble man - joejak101 out in Fair Haven just wanting to establish contact


----------



## rzza (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Joe! Glad you made an account. Sorry I missed your call, feel free to call back anytime.


----------



## joejak101 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thursday mornin' and got a reply from rzza so feeling good already. So rzza...Hope I'm lucky to talk to ya before the seeds leaved the shot glass. Thanx Big Time and I am so so excited
about the Qwubble.


----------



## rzza (Sep 29, 2011)

Joe, what are your concerns? after they sink to the bottom they are ready for the next step, if they havent sunk yet, tap the side of shot glass and they oughtta sink, if not wait longer. but once they all sink then you have the choice to either put in moist paper towel, inside a sandwich bag and in the dark for a few days OR straight into the soil. I will suggest paper towel so you can see it all happen, since it is your first time.


----------



## ElectricPineapple (Sep 29, 2011)

rzza your breeding now? congrats! qwubble looks amazing! how have you been? ive been staying off the bnoards for awhile just enjoying summer a lil bit ya know. 
EP


----------



## rzza (Oct 3, 2011)

EP, whats good? 

not really breeding, I had a single project a year ago and it was successful and another recently that was not. 

summer is gone now and only a memory 

well, I just finished the switch to hydro.

I went with a NFT setup with aeroponic (sprayers) and bubbles.


----------



## rzza (Oct 4, 2011)

[youtube]1plPyJdXKIY[/youtube]


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 4, 2011)

Love that track... old school classic


----------



## rzza (Oct 4, 2011)

it never gets old


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

ill make a new journal soon but heres an update.

[youtube]t6uA9yD9b2o[/youtube]


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 27, 2011)

damn rzza steppin up ya game since the last time i checked in. 

lol i have about a couple grams of each pheno of querkle left. so so sad its gona be gone soon


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet man, did u end up lining the insides of the tubes at all? Hope she doesn't rust out on ya is all... vert bulbs are always fun, how many watts? 2k? I'm still lurking around... I'll have to drop some pics of my brand new veg area. 2 8tubes over a 4x4 f&d sicccknesss...lol later bro


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

smokinmayne said:


> damn rzza steppin up ya game since the last time i checked in.
> 
> lol i have about a couple grams of each pheno of querkle left. so so sad its gona be gone soon


is that your qwerkle or mine? lol or mine that you grew?


----------



## rzza (Oct 27, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Sweet man, did u end up lining the insides of the tubes at all? Hope she doesn't rust out on ya is all... vert bulbs are always fun, how many watts? 2k? I'm still lurking around... I'll have to drop some pics of my brand new veg area. 2 8tubes over a 4x4 f&d sicccknesss...lol later bro


you havent posted any pics yet? link me...

yes 2 1k's and no i didnt end up lining it, if anything happens then ill trash it and put up something new like i said it cost 60 bucks for that duct work thats literally all i paid to switch to hydro

what brand t5 you go with?


----------



## Someguy15 (Oct 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> you havent posted any pics yet? link me...
> 
> yes 2 1k's and no i didnt end up lining it, if anything happens then ill trash it and put up something new like i said it cost 60 bucks for that duct work thats literally all i paid to switch to hydro
> 
> what brand t5 you go with?


 Mostly just concerned for ur plants. butttt only one way to find out how it will work, try it lol.

No journal yet but https://picasaweb.google.com/110253852692039295916/Round11Pics?authkey=Gv1sRgCJWyxLzkh7eW9gE has the veggies. Finally got it flooding, just need a bigger rez so I can go on vacation for a week. That's my ultimate setup goal, no user intervention for 7 days, lol hope I can get there.

Nice on the 2k, I'm using 2k for bloom myself, we can compare yields... well strains make a huge diff, but u know... I think vert should beat out horizontal on gpw tho. The T5's are just the cheap Sunblazes from sunlight supply, but u really can't beat 260 with bulbs... and my store has 25% off all october, so it ends up being about 210 with tax. what a steal!


----------



## rzza (Oct 28, 2011)

yikes seven days. good on ya. wish i could do the same. i have a kid, i would end up pulling my hair out.

how long are ya vegging for?

what ppm you aim for in nutes flower and co2??


----------



## rzza (Oct 28, 2011)

today i moved the rez outside along with the air pumps so i can start running the co2 again. im gonna have to get a water heater soon as the tems get under 56 in the rez.


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 29, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Finally got it flooding, just need a bigger rez so I can go on vacation for a week. That's my ultimate setup goal, no user intervention for 7 days, lol hope I can get there.


I run a setup similar to rzza's new tube deal. I have successfully left my plants for 14 days... not a soul opened the closet door to check on them or anything. The only problem when I came back was that the plants grew too much, lol. Not the worst problem to have.


----------



## smokinmayne (Oct 31, 2011)

rzza said:


> is that your qwerkle or mine? lol or mine that you grew?


my querkle. i just remember doing the grow when you had yours going. only other person i knew running the strain, but shit, looks like you took that strain and went to work with it. good job


----------



## rzza (Nov 1, 2011)

Yoour in Michigan right?? Aren't u my buddy rachs cuz??"


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2011)

qwubble looks amazing in your sig man. Any other genetics u've made or been working with lately? I'm in search of legit michigan cuttings and you were the first person who came to mind lol


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2011)

i have a few friends with some great crosses that are local. i have a buddy with ograskal strains and extracted pollen that i will be getting my hands on soon and sexing chem dog and qwubble. ill keep you updated. also, i have access to blueberry trainwreck but i dont know for sure where the breeder got the blueberry or his trainwreck im gonna find out though and you can have them as well.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 16, 2011)

rzza said:


> i have a few friends with some great crosses that are local. i have a buddy with ograskal strains and extracted pollen that i will be getting my hands on soon and sexing chem dog and qwubble. ill keep you updated. also, i have access to blueberry trainwreck but i dont know for sure where the breeder got the blueberry or his trainwreck im gonna find out though and you can have them as well.


 sweet. I am very interested in Ograskals work. I like how your qwubble turned out a lot too, very pretty bud structure. The local strains I would be interested in are Dumpster & Grannies Panties. Of course I would be willing to trade clones back or donate for your time, equip, and lighting costs, whatever helps you more.


----------



## rzza (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks, qwubble is still my favorite smoke, hic crossed it with herijuana and he is very generous with his genetics. (hint)
ive been hearing alot about the dumpster, i dont have knowledge where to obtain it though.


----------



## rzza (Dec 7, 2011)

Lambsbread


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice lookin plant there. When are the tubes going to be up and running?


----------



## rzza (Dec 7, 2011)

theres a plant in there now, its really big maybe like 18 inch cola. im currently vegging 9 plants to put in there january first. im going with less because i like em big. 3 on each side, 2 in the back and one on the front turn, im eliminating one of the front turns before then. Then i have the ones in the buckets on the ground.


----------



## rzza (Dec 7, 2011)

That lambsbread is 17 days in today and ya should of seen it two days ago it was a BUSH. I took off a 5 gallon bucket of fan leaves.


----------



## kbmed$ (Jan 27, 2012)

hey hey!..figured id drop by an say what up just to keep in touch..lol..keep tryn to meet up but never ever works out lol..usually my fault I'm always so damn busy..but I may have some constant access to this comp so i may be able to post pics and do a journal agian so I may start agian...gonna start breeding some good shit here soon I got my first batch of males and females for the blackwater I just picked up..I wanna lockdown the dark purple pheno cuz its a perfect mix of OG and mendo purps and has that great bag appeal that MI loves..and just popped some alphadawg and snowdawg2...think im going to hit the blackwater with the snowdawg..see what happens ..

read you can get your hands on OGraskals gear.. what strains? im looking to get a cut of fire og, or alien anything..I can buy them but dont really wanna throw down another 200$ on seeds after buying blackwater alphadawg and snowdawg, plus getting a mix pack from cali conec..13 seeds in there that could be anything and hopefully have tahoe or larry in there but atm i just dont have enough room lol..

I'd like to still get a cut of that qwubble if at all possible..im on the search for some unique strains and somthing mi can be thrwon on the map for...that qwubble is some good lookin shit and if I got that dark purp blackwater pheno i also have the dark purple male..be a good cross for the qwubble..

dumped that G13 greenthumb its a fucking moldy hermi nightmare..warn EVERYONE thats thinking of it yea the yeilds are GREAT but after 2 weeks a blunt wouldnt get me stoned and no matter what i do they get mold on damn near every plant..


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 27, 2012)

kbmed$ said:


> hey hey!..figured id drop by an say what up just to keep in touch..lol..keep tryn to meet up but never ever works out lol..usually my fault I'm always so damn busy..but I may have some constant access to this comp so i may be able to post pics and do a journal agian so I may start agian...gonna start breeding some good shit here soon I got my first batch of males and females for the blackwater I just picked up..I wanna lockdown the dark purple pheno cuz its a perfect mix of OG and mendo purps and has that great bag appeal that MI loves..and just popped some alphadawg and snowdawg2...think im going to hit the blackwater with the snowdawg..see what happens ..
> 
> read you can get your hands on OGraskals gear.. what strains? im looking to get a cut of fire og, or alien anything..I can buy them but dont really wanna throw down another 200$ on seeds after buying blackwater alphadawg and snowdawg, plus getting a mix pack from cali conec..13 seeds in there that could be anything and hopefully have tahoe or larry in there but atm i just dont have enough room lol..
> 
> ...


Sprouted 4 BW. Got 3 males and this was the female


----------



## rzza (Jan 27, 2012)

blue widow? from dinafem? wha??


----------



## rzza (Jan 27, 2012)

isnt gt'sg13 like really expensive? You still in th same area? holler on the phone dude we need to get together. i no longer have access to any ogr gear, the dude ays he lost it all? idk. Glad your bak homie! whats in your pic? oh hey hic has some seeds he crossed my qwubble with a couple different things.


----------



## rzza (Jan 27, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Sprouted 4 BW. Got 3 males and this was the female


now i seen kb's post and i see this is likely blackwater whoops


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn that bw looks great! Looks a lot like my br..


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 28, 2012)

rzza said:


> now i seen kb's post and i see this is likely blackwater whoops


Indeed it is my man. Got lucky as hell, only 1 female and this is what I got. I've heard that finding this pheno is like 1/20 so I'm happy as hell.


----------



## ilynnboy (Jul 29, 2012)

Dude RZZA,
I got some of your Qwubble fem beans last summer.
Nice cross.
I started two and got two different phenos.
One tall and thin ( the sister )
One short and squat ( qwebblitas )
Qweblitas is a keeper! Smells like candied concord grapes.
Great enjoyability. A definite smile maker.
Appreciate it...


----------



## rzza (Jun 22, 2016)

Been a while! I doubt any of you are still here and if you are then you likely wouldn't get notified of a post here because of all the site upgrades, it seems that I am no longer subscribed to the same threads as I was years ago.

Anyhow, here's a GG4 I vegged to 32" x 32" in a 20gal pot with Happy Frog a couple weeks into flower.


----------



## jigfresh (Jun 23, 2016)

I got the notification. . Welcome back


----------



## rzza (Jun 23, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks man.


----------

